# Abendrunde Hameln



## frankie07 (9. Juli 2012)

Suche jemanden, der mit mir abends mal ne Runde dreht. Hätte gegen 17 Uhr Zeit. Gerne auch abschließend mit einem Bier an der Weser.

Wochenende auch gerne in den Deister


----------



## Asphaltjaeger (22. Juli 2012)

komme aus hameln fahre aber nen speedbike und bin konditionell nicht so gut drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JC_Denton (15. August 2012)

komme auch aus hm...was fährst du denn? ne runde zusammen den klüt runterballern hätte ich wohl nichts gegen  kannst mir ja mal ne pn schreiben.


----------



## Hameln2bike (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
komme auch aus HM  -  ist das hier noch aktuell - oder ists Euch schon zu kalt.


----------



## Foxtrott (5. November 2012)

Wohne auch in Hameln und suche ein paar Leute für ein paar Fahrten


----------



## Skvader (10. November 2012)

..Doch ganz paar Hamelner hier 
Für eine Feierabendrunde wäre ich auch zu haben. Müsste evtl noch vernünftiges Licht besorgen für die Jahreszeit.


----------



## Foxtrott (11. November 2012)

Schön zu hören! wer hätte denn in der Woche mal Lust auf einen kurzen Trip?


----------



## Skvader (17. November 2012)

Wäre jemand spontan genug für heute nachmittag bisschen durch den Klüt zu undoder morgen mal in den Süntel zu fahren?
Hätte den Vorteil dass man sich erstmal im Hellen beschnuppern könnte.


----------



## Hameln2bike (17. November 2012)

Habe dieses WE keine Zeit.
Nächste Woche geht Mo, Di, Do, Fr - ca. ab 16.30

Samstag ist Biken mit den Süntelbikern angesagt - Sonntags ist für meine Frau reserviert.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Foxtrott (20. November 2012)

ich hätte in der woche auch ab ca. 16:30 zeit!


----------



## Hameln2bike (20. November 2012)

Hi, 
bin heute Abend mit den Deisterbikern los.
Treffen ist um 18.00 ab Hotel Steinkrug.
Ist auch das erste mal für mich, mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxtrott (20. November 2012)

Leider zu weit weg für mich^^ also für heute noch


----------



## Skvader (20. November 2012)

Foxtrott schrieb:


> Leider zu weit weg für mich^^ also für heute noch


 
dito.

Falls mir jemand eine China-Laterne o.ä. leihen könnte, könnte ich morgen, sonst erst nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## chris2305 (20. November 2012)

Hameln2bike schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin heute Abend mit den Deisterbikern los.
> Treffen ist um 18.00 ab Hotel Steinkrug.
> Ist auch das erste mal für mich, mal schauen.



Keine Angst, die beißen nicht....

Wer morgen Interesse hat, ab Bad Münder, 18.30 Uhr Nightride. Dauer ca. 2 Stunden.


----------



## Foxtrott (20. November 2012)

wo denn genau in bad münder?


----------



## CleJa (20. November 2012)

Foxtrott schrieb:


> wo denn genau in bad münder?


.


----------



## chris2305 (20. November 2012)

Hotel Kastanienhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (22. November 2012)

Heute (Donnerstag) Abend oder Morgen  - Im Bereich Klüt.

Wer hat Lust


----------



## Foxtrott (22. November 2012)

ja heute abend ginge es


----------



## Hameln2bike (22. November 2012)

Foxtrott schrieb:


> ja heute abend ginge es




Klingel durch, Nummer hast Du ja.

Würde bis 20.00 gehen.


----------



## Foxtrott (22. November 2012)

hm.. ist blöd, jetzt ist mir was dazwischen gekommen, muss um 7 weg...


----------



## Hameln2bike (22. November 2012)

Foxtrott schrieb:


> hm.. ist blöd, jetzt ist mir was dazwischen gekommen, muss um 7 weg...




Ok - war ein wenig kurzfristig.

Morgen Nachmittag würde auch gehen.



Wer mitkommen will - 16.30 als Startzeit


----------



## Skvader (3. Dezember 2012)

Neuer Versuch: Wer kommt mit meine China-Lampe ausprobieren? 
Vorschlag: Übermorgen, Klüt


----------



## Hameln2bike (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich komm mit.

Wann - Wo


----------



## Skvader (4. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht 17:30 vor der Sumpfblume!?

Später ginge auch, früher wird bei mir knapp.


----------



## Hameln2bike (4. Dezember 2012)

Sagen wir 18.00 Uhr.

Sumpfblume - Promenade

So, werde dann mal meine China Fackel laden ....​


----------



## Hameln2bike (6. Dezember 2012)

Prima es hat geklappt.

Gerne können auch die anderen Mitleser mitkommen.

Ich schlage mal Do 13.12.2012 Treffen Bereich Pluto / Sumpfblume

Promenade vor. Uhrzeit 18.00 Uhr

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sei-bamboocha (6. Dezember 2012)

Hi Christian,

ich werde bestimmt mal auf das Angebot zurückkommen.
Leider wird es aber noch nicht am nächsten Donnerstag klappen. :-(

Gruß André


----------



## Skvader (7. Dezember 2012)

Ja toll dass es funktioniert hat, ich hoffe auch dass sich vielleicht eine gewisse Regelmäßigkeit einstellt. Allerdings will ich prinzipiell donnerstags eigentlich immer schwimmen gehen.


----------



## Hameln2bike (7. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ich bin mit Donnerstag nicht verheiratet. 

Schlagt einen anderen Termin vor, 

alternativ dazu.

Ein Treffen auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt um sich persönlich abzustimmen.

Denke das geht schneller als Hin und Her Mails.


----------



## frankie07 (9. Dezember 2012)

Oh der Thread lebt ja

Ich würde auch mal mitkommen, wenn ich wieder fit bin.

Grüße!


----------



## Skvader (10. Dezember 2012)

Falls unbedingt diese Woche noch geradelt werden muss wäre mir das morgen am liebsten, notfalls am Donnerstag.
Ansonsten wäre ich nächste Woche wieder dabei.


----------



## Hameln2bike (10. Dezember 2012)

Dienstag 11.12.

Tour Richtung Norden  - Weißes Haus

Treffen  18.00 Uhr -  am Rondell


----------



## Hameln2bike (10. Dezember 2012)

Ist irgendwie komisch ... Googel mal weißes Haus, das in Fischbeck kennt Google nicht.


----------



## Skvader (10. Dezember 2012)

Die Lösung ist Openstreetmap. 

Kommt noch wer mit? Wird wohl kalt aber trocken. Gleicher Umfang wie letztes Mal?


----------



## Hameln2bike (10. Dezember 2012)

Ja,
habe die Strecke gestern im Schnee mit meiner Freundin gefahren.

Zeit ca. 100 min.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (11. Dezember 2012)

War schön heute Abend.

Wer mag nächsten Di 18.12.2012  19.00 

Wetter wird gut


----------



## Hameln2bike (16. Dezember 2012)

So ... Heut ist Sonntag, kommt jemand am Di mit oder wär ein anderer Termin lieber.

Als Startzeit habe ich nichs gegen 19.00 ... 

Gruß Christian


----------



## sei-bamboocha (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte Zeit und würde gerne mitkommen. 
Leider ist meine China LED Lampe noch nicht da, aber es wird wohl auch mit der normalen Lampe klappen.

Wo wollt ihr starten? Wieder am Rondell?


----------



## Skvader (17. Dezember 2012)

Schön dass es hier langsam lebendig wird.
Wir sind letztes Mal nicht am Rondell gestartet, und es gibt noch keinen regelmäßigen Treffpunkt.
 Was haltet ihr vom Schweineberg und dementsprechen (für mich strategisch günstig) Treffpunkt an der Fun-Corner oder so? Christian hatte die letzten beiden Male immer gute Rundenideen, vielleicht hat er noch was Besseres auf Lager.
Was das Licht betrifft geht das einmal auch mit normalem Licht. Ich würde dir nur empfehlen eine Lampe am Lenker und zusätzlich noch eine am Helm zu befestigen.


----------



## Hameln2bike (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Jonas,
Treffpunkt Funcorner ist prinzipiell ok, habe als Idee für den Schweineberg nichts anzubieten ausser die Goto Variante mit dem Navi.

Sprich wir einigen uns auf ein Ziel und das Navi führt uns auf möglichst schlechtesten Weg zum Ziel.

Bin aber allem offen ... gehen würde auch der Europa Fernwanderweg der dort abstartet.

Gruß Chris


----------



## sei-bamboocha (17. Dezember 2012)

Schweineberg find ich super. Will dort nämlich sowieso die Trails suchen.

Hab mich dort gestern ein bisschen rangetastet.
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/bamboocha/8i1ecvldq9bmn679


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (17. Dezember 2012)

sieht gut aus, dort sind die geilen Trails in der Regel am Waldrand.


----------



## Skvader (18. Dezember 2012)

Schön dass wir uns einig sind 

Ich war vor einem Jahr oder so schonmal dort. Einmal auf Forstautobahn hoch und ringsrum sowie auf Trail wieder runter kriege ich bestimmt noch zusammen. Der Rest wird wohl improvisiert.

Sportstracker benutze ich übrigens auch, habe aber bisher noch keine Tracks hochgeladen.

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## sei-bamboocha (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab den Track von gestern mal hochgeladen.
Hoffe ihr habt nichts dagegen.

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/bamboocha/es2aju07losdkce7


----------



## Hameln2bike (19. Dezember 2012)

Prima, da haben wir doch noch ein paar HM zusammen gefahren.

Ich mach mal einen Vorschlag 

 02.01.2013


----------



## sei-bamboocha (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann erst wieder am 08.01.


----------



## JC_Denton (31. Dezember 2012)

macht ihr nur größere Touren oder Fahrt ihr auch mal gelegentlich nur Berg ab? 
meine Rad ist nämlich nicht so tourentauglich


----------



## Hameln2bike (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

das passt ja. Habe mir noch ein altes Nicolai Bass fertig gemacht. Das rockt auch lieber bergab, der Bock wiegt mit Licht so knapp über 16.

Probier es einfach beim kommenden Male, denke Andre und Jonas sind da noch im Urlaub, so das nur wir beide unterwegs sind.

03. Januar 19.00 wenn Du magst.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Skvader (31. Dezember 2012)

Komm einfach mal mit, wir sind ja nicht auf der Flucht. Es wird keiner zurückgelassen.

Ich  bin da und habe nächste Woche Urlaub, da könnte man auch mal tagsüber  ne Runde drehen. Vielleicht auch inkl. meiner Freundin, da hat dann auch  JC ne Chance dranzubleiben


----------



## Hameln2bike (31. Dezember 2012)

Anja und ich waren heut noch los,

es ist ein wenig schlammig.


----------



## JC_Denton (31. Dezember 2012)

noch ein Nicolai Fahrer  
naja dann muss ich bei meinem UFO mal den Luftdruck erhöhen und komme mal im Januar mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo -  Euch Allen ein frohes Neues.

Der Regen hat aufgehört, der Schlamm macht mittlerweile wieder Spaß.



Dienstag Abend 19.00 bzw Donnerstag Abend 19.00

Gleiche Route wie bei der letzten Tour mit Euch - Jonas

ca. 20 Km -  ca. 700 hm



Natürlich fahren wir auch Bergab!!!


----------



## Skvader (7. Januar 2013)

1. Donnerstag geht bei mir (voraussichtlich) nicht
2. Dienstag hätte ich Zeit und Lust

ABER: Es sieht wohl so aus als ob mein Bremssattel undicht ist . Ich könnte wohl mit Antonias Rad antreten oder aber nochmal mit nur 1,5 Bremsen.

OT an Chris: Hast du entweder geheime Bestände an kompatiblen Bremssätteln oder aber Bedarf an einer Bestellung bei www.cnc-bike.de ?
http://www.cnc-bike.de/


----------



## sei-bamboocha (7. Januar 2013)

Frohes neues Jahr zusammen.

Ich wäre auch für Dienstag.
Dann treffen wir uns wieder um 19 Uhr bei fun corner.

Dieses mal habe ich auch meine neuen Lampen dabei.


----------



## Hameln2bike (7. Januar 2013)

Geheime Bestände !!!

Hallo Jonas, habe da noch einen Satz Bremsen.

Komm rum, wühl dich durch.

Alternativ dazu, das Bass was ich Dir gerne für den Tag leihen kann.

(Das ist schwerer, dann bist Du auch nicht so fix)

Oder ... ich würde an Deiner Stelle mal bei Rose schauen,

da bekommst Du recht anständige Scheibenbremsen hinterher geworfen.

http://www.roseversand.de/search/find/?q=shimano+bremse


----------



## Hameln2bike (7. Januar 2013)

Die  BR-M395 kostet für vorne und hinten zusammen 50,-

Disc Beläge Shimano B01S gibts ab 6,95



Anja und ich haben die drauf, bremst wie der Teufel. Beläge sind schnell gewechselt.


----------



## Skvader (7. Januar 2013)

Na dann: morgen 19:00 an der Spaß-Ecke 

Übrigens: am Mittwoch findet wieder ein Vortrag vom DAV Hameln statt *Mit Rad zum Kap, Oslo - Nordkap 2012 *vielleicht hat ja jemand Zeit und Lust hinzugehen, 19:30 Tönebön am Klüt, Breckehof 1
Mehr Infos gibts unter http://www.dav-hameln.de/terminkalender/55.htm


----------



## Hameln2bike (11. Januar 2013)

Wer mag Samstag 11.00 -  Richtung Klüt, da ists vielleicht nicht soo schlammig.
Treffpunkt Sumpfblume?
Christian


----------



## wolfk (11. Januar 2013)

Hameln2bike schrieb:


> Richtung Klüt, da ists vielleicht nicht soo schlammig.



Nicht so schlammig wird es morgen am Klüt nur, wenn es morgen friert!

Heute war jedenfalls kein Unterschied zwischen Klüt / Riepen und Basberg / Schweineberg.


----------



## Skvader (11. Januar 2013)

Heißt das du würdest mitkommen wolfk? Ich wäre auch dabei, wenn ich noch saubere Klamotten finde.

Christian, könnte ich vorher nochmal bei dir rumkommen? Hab wohl bei der Bremsen-OP offenbar Luft gezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (11. Januar 2013)

Skvader schrieb:


> Heißt das du würdest mitkommen wolfk?



Nein, bin anderweitig verplant.
Trotzdem aber viel Spaß morgen - soll trocken bleiben, um null Grad - also schön rutschig.


----------



## Hameln2bike (11. Januar 2013)

Jonas, klar kannst Du rum kommen. Habe das Gefühl wir sind eh nur zu zweit.


----------



## Hameln2bike (12. Januar 2013)

War gut heute und für alle Mitleser ... NULL SCHLAMM.

Wer mag Dienstag Abend 19.00 Uhr


----------



## Hameln2bike (14. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht lassen wir es ein wenig ruhiger angehen wie die Woche davor 

Durch den Frost ist der Boden schön hart - gar nicht schlammig


----------



## Skvader (14. Januar 2013)

..und eventuell tatsächlich andersrum? Also Franzosenkopf, Uhlenberg, weißes Haus von hinten, Uhlenberg..oder so?! Da gewinnen wir die Abfahrt am Heineberg.


----------



## Hameln2bike (14. Januar 2013)

klingt gut, um 7 bei mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sei-bamboocha (15. Januar 2013)

Ich bin heute leider nicht dabei.


----------



## Hameln2bike (17. Januar 2013)

Hallo Ihr,
wer mag am Samstag 11.00 bei mir.

Drei Biker von den Süntelbiker haben schon zugesagt.

Dachte so an den Hamelner Norden max Länge 20km

Christian


P.S.: Meine Adresse gibts per pn


----------



## Skvader (22. Januar 2013)

Bei mir wird es heute eher nicht. Also wartet nicht auf mich. Morgen würde es evtl. gehen.


----------



## Hameln2bike (28. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
die Temperaturen sind deutlich im Plusbereich.

Wer mag Dienstag Abend 19.00  -  Treffen bei mir

Ausfahrt zum Klüt

Wenn keiner am Di kann geht alternativ auch der Do


----------



## Skvader (30. Januar 2013)

Schön wars! Der Bike-Dienstag etabliert sich ja langsam in Hameln.
Viele der Mitleser scheinen aber trotzdem eine Schlammallergie zu haben.   Jetzt wo die Tage wieder länger werden sollte man eigentlich mit regerer Beteiligung rechnen...


----------



## Hameln2bike (2. Februar 2013)

25 Km 811 HM - sagt mal wie kann ich hier Grafiken hoch laden?

Dann zeig ich mal den Track.


----------



## wolfk (2. Februar 2013)

Hameln2bike schrieb:


> 25 Km 811 HM - sagt mal wie kann ich hier Grafiken hoch laden?
> 
> Dann zeig ich mal den Track.



Ins Fotoalbum hochladen und dann siehe z.B. diese  Beschreibung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10247490&postcount=2027

Könnte dann so




oder so aussehen:


----------



## Hameln2bike (4. Februar 2013)

Abendrunde - so habe es jetzt mal öffentlich gemacht.
Wer mag morgen 19.00 bei mir.
War mit Anja am Sonntag los, waren einige geile neue Trails dabei.
Diese Strecke will ich mit Euch nochmals abfahren.


----------



## eisenarsch (4. Februar 2013)

Guten Abend
Schön das sich was in Hameln tut  Leider liege ich gerade flach ,bin nächste Woche zu jeder Schandtat bereit


----------



## Skvader (10. Februar 2013)

Am kommenden Dienstag isses wieder soweit und vor allem schon offiziell. Die Runde ist 15 km lang aber bei Bedarf erweiterbar.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13732


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (10. Februar 2013)

Ich bin dabei!
Wer von den Mitlesern möchte mitkommen, kaputte Autos sind keine Ausrede, dann kommen wir zu Dir.  Vorausgesetzt Du hast ein Bier für danach stehen


----------



## Hameln2bike (15. Februar 2013)

Wer mag 11.00 - Parkplatz FUN CORNER

War mit Jonas am Dienstag ein wenig am Basberg unterwegs dabei haben wir einige nette uns unbekannte Trails gesehen. Ich denke die sollte wir uns bei Tageslicht mal ansehen. Also durchaus auch was für die schweren Räder


----------



## Hameln2bike (17. Februar 2013)

Dienstag 19.00 Uhr- Habe mal wieder Lust auf das Weiße Haus - Franzosenkopf - Trail 94 

Treffpunkt bei mir -  kurzes Bier bei mir


----------



## Skvader (18. Februar 2013)

Ich wäre wohl dabei.
Vielleicht hat das Wort "Bier" eine gewisse Anziehungskraft auf die Hamelner MTB-Gemeinde.


----------



## Hameln2bike (24. Februar 2013)

Hab nen neuen Termin gepostet.
Mal ein wenig am Klüt den Schlamm aufwühlen.
Treffpunkt ist um 19.00 an der Pluto - Weserpromenade


----------



## HeliusAM (26. Februar 2013)

Hameln2bike schrieb:


> Hab nen neuen Termin gepostet.
> Mal ein wenig am Klüt den Schlamm aufwühlen.
> Treffpunkt ist um 19.00 an der Pluto - Weserpromenade




Hallo,

wo postest du die Termine ?
Wenn es passt, bin ich mal dabei !

Gruß


----------



## Hameln2bike (26. Februar 2013)

Du findest immer oben den Punkt LAST Minute Biking

da sind alle Events in der Nähe


----------



## Hameln2bike (26. Februar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/


----------



## eisenarsch (28. Februar 2013)

ich bin so langsam wieder einsatzbereit  lunge ist wieder fit und freitag bekomme ich hoffentlich einen vernünftigen verband.dann sollte einer tour am samstag nichts im wege stehen  habt ihr da schon was vor ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (28. Februar 2013)

Ich habe Lust auf Klüt, Start 11.00 , Treffen bei mir.

Bier danach nicht ausgeschlossen


----------



## Skvader (2. März 2013)

Tja dann haben wir uns also doch genau verpasst...und ihr seid ja doch nicht Richtung Klüt gewesen.  War ja auch selber schuld.

Wie dem auch sei, jemand Lust morgen noch ne Runde zu drehen wenn das Wetter wieder so klasse ist? Frauen, Kinder, Kranke und Alte   willkommen.

Also: Morgen halb 12: Basberg, Schweineberg, Süntel.


----------



## eisenarsch (2. März 2013)

die Tour war gut , muß an meiner kondition arbeiten  29,5km und 1040hm


----------



## eisenarsch (2. März 2013)

was nicht passt wird passend gemacht 









das müssen wir wiederholen


----------



## Hameln2bike (2. März 2013)

Prima, 

dass es Dir gefallen hat.

Habe mal den Termin im Last Minute Biking für Dienstag drin.

Wir sehen uns, wenn nicht da, dann vielleicht am Samstag.



http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/


----------



## Hameln2bike (6. März 2013)

Samstag um 11.00 - Treffen bei mir
Ziel - Süntelturm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (30. März 2013)

Mahlzeit 
Ich wahr Freitag unterwegs 
Schöne Ostern euch allen


----------



## eisenarsch (30. März 2013)

Übrigens ist er Trail vom Schweineberg in Richtung Unsen wieder sicher 












Alles Handarbeit


----------



## wolfk (30. März 2013)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Übrigens ist er Trail vom Schweineberg in Richtung Unsen wieder sicher Alles Handarbeit



Danke!
Dafür gibt es im Sommer ein Bier auf der Insel!


----------



## Hameln2bike (30. März 2013)

Warst Du das mit Deiner Säge im Rucksack?

War gerade mit Anja raus - war aber echt ne Qual.

Wenn du magst Dienstag Abend 19.00 bei mir.


----------



## eisenarsch (30. März 2013)

Ich habe leider Spätschicht


----------



## eisenarsch (7. April 2013)

Heute war ja richtig was los im Wald 
Kein Wunder bei dem Wetter




Man sieht sich


----------



## Skvader (9. April 2013)

Tja ich war den ganzen Tag im Keller  .
Hätte jemand am Donnerstag oder Freitag Zeit?
 @eisenarsch: Es heißt doch Fahrrad _fahren_ und nicht Fahrrad _sägen_


----------



## eisenarsch (9. April 2013)

mich gibt es nur mit Säge 
Freitag würde es mir passen ,eher Vormittags.Hoffentlich ist es wieder nicht so Matschig.


----------



## wolfk (9. April 2013)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Matschig.




Hast du auch einen GPS-Track zur Strecke die du gefahren bist?


----------



## eisenarsch (9. April 2013)

nein ,aber ich zeige sie dir gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (9. April 2013)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> nein ,aber ich zeige sie dir gern



Danke, ich werde evtl. darauf zurückkommen.

(Wird aber kein Vergnügen für dich werden, da ich "fahrtechnisch" unterbelichtet bin und ein "spezielles" Bike fahre  .)


----------



## Hameln2bike (9. April 2013)

Donnerstag -  19.00 
Treffen bei mir  -  Für Interessierte gibts die Adresse per pn

Christian


----------



## eisenarsch (14. April 2013)

ich habe sie wieder getroffen 









es war nicht so knapp wie am Freitag


----------



## Hameln2bike (14. April 2013)

Klasse Bilder. ...

Möcht am Dienstag Abend wieder los.

Treffen 19.00 bei mir -  Richtung Norden, habe mit Anja am Samstag eine nette Strecke aufgetan.


----------



## Ripgid (15. April 2013)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Übrigens ist er Trail vom Schweineberg in Richtung Unsen wieder sicher
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wir vermissen dich!!


----------



## eisenarsch (15. April 2013)

wenigstens einer


----------



## Skvader (16. April 2013)

Jetzt, da man sein Bike nach der Tour nicht mehr zwangsläufig waschen muss, sollten wir wieder mehr daran denken, Ausfahrten auch beim Last-Minute-Biking einzutragen. War schön grad.
Übrigens findet am kommenden Freitag, 19.04.13 die erste Velo City Night der Saison statt. Dabei geht es wohl weniger darum das Querfeldeinfahren populärer zu machen sondern das eher das Radeln in der Stadt, auch gut. Ich habe vor mir das mal anzusehen. Vielleicht hat ja noch wer Interesse.


----------



## Hameln2bike (16. April 2013)

Heut war nett, übrigens wer mag Donnerstag 18.00  - Start bei mir.

Ab in den Hamelner Norden


----------



## eisenarsch (29. April 2013)

endlich Frühling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skvader (29. April 2013)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> endlich Frühling



Bleib mal auf dem Weg (0:36)!
Jemand Mittwoch Nachmittag Lust auf biken?


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Mai 2013)

und was habt ihr schönes gemacht ?


----------



## wolfk (1. Mai 2013)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> und was habt ihr schönes gemacht ?



Kameraposition bergab noch immer etwas zu niedrig, aber gutes Video.
Den Trail vom Steinbruch im Süntel habe ich bisher vergeblich gesucht.
(bzw. nicht getraut, weiter zu fahren).
Einige Wege habe ich aber wiedererkannt.


----------



## Hameln2bike (1. Mai 2013)

@eisenarsch - Schönes Video

Den Trail zum Steinbruch runter bin ich mit Jonas mal gefahren, 
der rockt.

Wir wollen am Samstag Morgen los, Start um 10.00 bei mir.


auch die übrigen Mitleser sind herzlich eingeladen


----------



## eisenarsch (3. Mai 2013)

ich bin dabei


----------



## eisenarsch (5. Mai 2013)

die tour war gut ,hat viel spaß gemacht 
heute brauchte ich einen nachschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skvader (5. Mai 2013)

Ja war sehr spaßig, waren auch eine lustige Truppe, ich fänds cool, wenn die sich wieder mal so zusammenfindet.  Dienstag wird bei mir wohl knapp, wie sieht es bei euch am Donnerstag aus?
 @eisenarsch: Am Steinbruch scheint es dir ja außerordentlich zu gefallen


----------



## eisenarsch (5. Mai 2013)

es gefällt mir nicht nur da


----------



## Hameln2bike (6. Mai 2013)

Wer mag Dienstag 19.00 Uhr  - Treffen bei mir

@ Wolfgang
@ Bernd
Ich lade immer mehr per sms ein, wenn ihr mögt schickt mir Eure SMS Nummer


----------



## Hameln2bike (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich denke morgen wirds eher recht gemütlich.

Unsere fixen Radler sind soeben im Urlaub, macht aber nichts, das Wetter ist so la la  - Die Temperaturen deutlich über Null Grad.

Wer mag kommt mit - 1900 bei mir


----------



## Hameln2bike (14. Mai 2013)

Wer hat Lust am Wochenende oder kommenden Feiertag mit in den Bikepark Solling http://www.solling-funpark.de/ mitzukommen, ich hätte eine bzw zwei Mitfahrgelegenheiten anzubieten.


----------



## wolfk (15. Mai 2013)

Hameln2bike schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust am Wochenende oder kommenden Feiertag mit in den Bikepark Solling http://www.solling-funpark.de/ mitzukommen, ich hätte eine bzw zwei Mitfahrgelegenheiten anzubieten.



Bin über Pfingsten in Winterberg.
Ob es allerdings das reine Vergnügen wird bei diesen Wetteraussichten:



Wünsche dir / euch besseres Wetter im Solling.


----------



## Hameln2bike (19. Mai 2013)

Hat sich keiner gefunden .... und das Wetter war ja auch bescheiden.

Darum waren wir heute im Solling raus - war nett 




Habe mit Jonas telefoniert, wir wollen am Dienstag 19.00 los.


----------



## eisenarsch (31. Mai 2013)

Für jeden der mal ein Rennen fahren möchte ,ihr könnt euch jetzt anmelden  Das lohnt sich


----------



## Hameln2bike (3. Juni 2013)

Kommt wer morgen mit -

Uhrzeit 19.00 

Ort - Start bei mir


Entweder grob am Klüt oder CC

mir wäre eher nach dem groben


----------



## Skvader (3. Juni 2013)

Ich habe morgen voraussichtlich keine Zeit, wenn doch würde ich mich kurzfristig melden.

Grob klingt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAG7 (6. Juni 2013)

So.. Hab's auch mal geschafft mich anzumelden..
Nen paar kenn ich ja schon, hab nur noch nicht ganz den Überblick wer hier unter welchem Namen unterwegs ist 
Hoffe ihr erkennt an meinem Avatar wer ich bin..
Muss mal gucken das ich mal mitkomm..
Gruß Marco


----------



## Hameln2bike (7. Juni 2013)

Na dann herzlich willkommen.

Für Samstag mag ich nichts anbieten, keine Zeit 


Aber am Dienstag Abend Start 19.00 bei mir

Streckenführung eher CC lastig

Als Revier Klüt

Kommt wer mit


----------



## HeliusAM (8. Juni 2013)

Spontane Enduro Tour - heute im Deister !


----------



## eisenarsch (8. Juni 2013)

Ich werde auch ne kleine Tour starten. Treffpunkt VFL-Vereinsheim 12Uhr. Es geht über den Basberg ,dann zum Schweineberg und rüber zum Süntel.
Schönes Wochenende euch allen


----------



## Skvader (8. Juni 2013)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Ich werde auch ne kleine Tour starten. Treffpunkt VFL-Vereinsheim 12Uhr. Es geht über den Basberg ,dann zum Schweineberg und rüber zum Süntel.
> Schönes Wochenende euch allen



Ich würde mitkommen aber eigentlich am liebsten eher starten. Wie lange denkste wären wir unterwegs?


----------



## eisenarsch (8. Juni 2013)

3-4 Stunden ,ich wollte meinen Freunden aus Hildesheim "viel" zeigen


----------



## eisenarsch (8. Juni 2013)

das war eine schöne Tour mit netten Leuten


----------



## Hameln2bike (14. Juni 2013)

Morgen - Samstag -  Enduro lastig am Deister spielen gehen.

Wer kommt mit?

Fahrzeit ab 10.00  

EIn Sitzplatz im Auto ist noch frei.


----------



## HeliusAM (17. Juni 2013)

Heute Endurotour im Deister . Start 18:00 in Bantorf !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

bin wieder zurück von der Trailscout Fortbildung

Jetzt habe ich die Lizenz zum Scouten.

Mag in dieser Woche nochmal los, Uhrzeit ist egal weil ich Urlaub habe.


----------



## Skvader (2. Juli 2013)

Heute Abend (ist mir eigentlich ein bisschen knapp) oder morgen (vormittag/nachmittag)(hab Urlaub)?

Bert hat wegen heute auch schon gefragt.


----------



## Hameln2bike (8. Juli 2013)

Morgen -  Dienstag 19.00 - Treffen bei mir

schicke noch eine Rund SMS an die übrigen Verdächtigen.

Im Klüt ist wieder mehr an Wegen frei - so das ich da gerne unterwegs wäre.


----------



## eisenarsch (13. Juli 2013)

um 14 Uhr geht es los  ,ich bin schon ganz kribbelig


----------



## Skvader (23. Juli 2013)

Ich will heute Abend Richtung Ith? Wenn jemand mitkommen möchte bitte melden. Los gehts so gegen sieben.


----------



## eisenarsch (24. Juli 2013)

ich war wieder fleißig 












der lag oberhalb des Krematoriums


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (24. Juli 2013)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich war wieder fleißig
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mit der Säge den Stamm?!!!!!!!


----------



## eisenarsch (24. Juli 2013)

die Säge ist super und immer mit dabei


----------



## wolfk (24. Juli 2013)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> die Säge ist super und immer mit dabei



Kommst du nicht mal gelegentlich am Tannenweg (Klüt) vorbei?
Da liegt auch noch so ein Ast über den Weg:





Dann würde ich:


----------



## RadonBiker95 (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo! Ich bin neu hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10803022#post10803022, und suche Leute zum Fahren.


----------



## Skvader (25. Juli 2013)

Schön!
Falls du es noch nicht gelesen haben solltest: bei uns gibts meistens dienstags 19:00 eine Feierabendrunde zwischen 10 und 30 km rund um Hameln. Alternativ auch mal spontan und am Wochenende.
Genug mehr oder weniger Verrückte (s.o. ) gibts auf alle Fälle!


----------



## RadonBiker95 (25. Juli 2013)

Das hört sich gut an .


----------



## RadonBiker95 (26. Juli 2013)

Hier ein kleines Video von mir: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cssamQ5Fbpw"]Mountainbiketour 2013 - Radon Slide, GoPro - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Hameln2bike (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo, ich bin morgen wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück.

Habe noch die ganze Woche frei 

Also ... ich biete an - den Standart Feierabendtour 19.00 Start bei mir.

Wer zusätzlich zu anderen Zeiten losmöchte - gerne.


----------



## Skvader (28. Juli 2013)

Ich habe leider kommenden Dienstag keine Zeit, wäre aber an jedem anderen Tag für einen Ausritt zu haben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nochjemand dem es genauso geht?


----------



## Hameln2bike (28. Juli 2013)

Morgen Abend? - Montag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pionec (29. Juli 2013)

wann und wo? evtl bekommen ich ausgang? wäre dann aber ein absoluter noob.


----------



## Hameln2bike (29. Juli 2013)

Hi - Du hast Post


----------



## Skvader (29. Juli 2013)

Schön, ein Neuzugang!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dann sind wir ja heute richtig Viele


----------



## Pionec (29. Juli 2013)

Ich bin für heute raus. Bin noch auf der Autobahn. Leider


----------



## Hameln2bike (31. Juli 2013)

Wer kommt heute Abend mit, 19.00 bei mir.
Wollte eher eine kurze Runde machen.

P.S.: Fahrt mit, aber nur mit Gummi (Ersatzschlauch)


----------



## HeliusAM (1. August 2013)

spontan jemand jetzt Lust zu biken ?


----------



## Hameln2bike (1. August 2013)

Morgen - Uhrzeit egal - gerne gröber ... 

oder gerne spontan nach Hahnenklee


----------



## Hameln2bike (4. August 2013)

Hi, ich hab mal für Dienstag 1900 ein Date eingestellt.


----------



## Hameln2bike (12. August 2013)

Wer kommt mit morgen, Dienstag 19.00 Uhr 

Treffen bei mir - Runde ähnlich wie letzte Woche - Klüt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skvader (12. August 2013)

Ich wär wohl dabei.


----------



## Skvader (26. August 2013)

Sag bloß morgen ist wieder Dienstag. Das heißt es wird 19:00 Uhr wieder Geländefahrrad gefahren in Hameln.
Ich habe sogar einen offiziellen Termin eingetragen. Freiwillige vor!


----------



## Hameln2bike (26. August 2013)

ich bin dabei ... wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Skvader (27. August 2013)

Wenn sonst keiner mitkommen will würde ich zu dir kommen. Habe die Funcorner nur eingetragen damit ich "Neulinge" relativ einfach mitbringen kann.


----------



## Hameln2bike (30. August 2013)

Ich möchte gerne mal ein wenig Technik machen.

Speziell Treppen, Stufen und Absätze

als Trainingsrevier hätte ich die Ecke Albert Einstein Gymnasium

Trailanfang Bismarktum im Kopf - wer kommt mit

kennt ihr vielleicht eine bessere Ecke?


----------



## eisenarsch (31. August 2013)

wann möchtest du denn etwas hüpfen ? ich könnte erst gegen nachmittag oder morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (2. September 2013)

Ich sag mal 19.00 bei mir,

werde Lampen mitnehmen und das Bass aus dem Keller holen.


----------



## Hameln2bike (4. September 2013)

Das war ja ein kurzer Ritt am Donnerstag, ich hatte ein großes Loch im Reifen, die Dichtmilch schoss nur so raus und wir bekamen das Ding nicht dicht.

Wer mag am Donnerstag 19.00 Uhr mit, Treff bei mir.
Licht ist Pflicht!
Soll ja wieder warm werden.

Achso eher CC lastig


----------



## eisenarsch (23. September 2013)

Ich werde das Morgen Spontan entscheiden ob ich mit von der Partie bin
Gestern war ich auch unterwegs


----------



## Skvader (23. September 2013)

Ich versuche dabei zu sein.


----------



## furioo (30. September 2013)

Moin,

fahrt ihr die Tage eine Runde und nehmt einen ortunkundigen Neuling mit?
Ich versuche auch, niemanden aufzuhalten 

Grüße


----------



## Skvader (30. September 2013)

Aller Voraussicht morgen Nachmittag (16:00)! Getroffen wird sich normalerweise bei @Hameln2bike, schreib ihn mal nach der Adresse an.


----------



## Hameln2bike (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
das war am Dienstag ja eine schöne Tour. Ich möchte gerne Donnerstag Abend 19.00 losdüsen - Tagsüber ist Familie angesagt.

Gerne zum Finnenberg oder nochmals Klüt


----------



## furioo (2. Oktober 2013)

Moin,
ich schmeiße schonmal die Akkus ins Ladegerät.

Bin dann wieder ein paar Minuten früher bei dir, wenn´s recht ist.


----------



## Hameln2bike (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

so langsam kommt Leben rein.

Morgen ca. 2 Std ab in den Hamelner Norden - Wacholderberg - Weißes Haus 

etc.  Start um 11.00 bei mir.


----------



## furioo (12. Oktober 2013)

Wie schauts Dienstag aus, wenn es nicht gerade in Strömen regnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Skvader (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich versuch auch dabei zu sein. Will jemand einen Eintrag beim Last Minute biken machen?


----------



## furioo (12. Oktober 2013)

Ja, Skvader bestimmt 
Hab keine Ahnung wie das geht.


----------



## eisenarsch (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich sage jetzt schon ab. Heute hat mich der Bock abgeworfen und ich landete unsanft auf der Seite.Bei dem Aufschlag sah ich Sterne ,der Helm knackte dabei Verdächtig.Das Pedal knallte mir in die Wade ,jetzt bewege ich mich so geschmeidig wie ein 100 Jähriger  
Schön war es trotzdem


----------



## furioo (13. Oktober 2013)

Oha, dann mal gute Besserung! 
Du machst Sachen


----------



## wolfk (13. Oktober 2013)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> jetzt bewege ich mich so geschmeidig wie ein 100 Jähriger
> Schön war es trotzdem



Gute Besserung - auch wenn es trotzdem schön war.

Geschmeidig wie  ein 100-Jähriger kenne ich - habe ich (leider) schon 2 x dieses Jahr genießen dürfen....


----------



## Hameln2bike (14. Oktober 2013)

Matze,

Gute Besserung!

Starten wir morgen bei mir?

Gerne können wir auch eher los.


----------



## Skvader (15. Oktober 2013)

Könntet ihr auch schon 18:00 Uhr? Das würde die Chance auf etwas Tageslich erhöhen. @eisenarsch: Das kommt davon, wenn man immer so schnell fährt!  Gute Besserung!

Bert will auch mitkommen.


----------



## Hameln2bike (15. Oktober 2013)

wegen mir geht auch 1800


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (15. Oktober 2013)

es war einfach zu rutschig  





alles okay


----------



## Hameln2bike (16. Oktober 2013)

Oh Oh das sieht ja schmerzhaft aus, 

gestern Abend war irgendwie der Wurm drin.

Ich bin mit Michael am Donnerstag verabredet, am liebsten würde ich je nach Witterung 

tagsüber starten - so ca 12.00 -


----------



## furioo (17. Oktober 2013)

So, jetzt weiß ich auch, was dieses Radwandern ist 


Samstag habe ich keine Zeit, deswegen werfe ich schon mal *Dienstag *und *Donnerstag *in den Raum - gerne eine Tour bei Dunkelheit.


----------



## Hameln2bike (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte heute keine Lust mehr den Schlauch zu wechsenln, das kommt morgen.

Für die Mitleser ... Ich hatte einen Platten, wir zwei habens bei der Tour ums verrecken nicht geschafft den Mantel von der Felge zu bekommen. 

Dann blieb nur noch laufen


----------



## Hameln2bike (18. Oktober 2013)

Mein Bike ist wieder fit,

wer mag morgen Start um 11.00 Uhr bei mir.


----------



## Hameln2bike (24. Oktober 2013)

Wir hatten uns am Dienstag über Schuhe für Plattformpedale unterhalten bei http://www.mandmdirect.de/01/?Search=duffs gibt es Schuhe von DuFFs die stellen ähnliche Klamotten wie five ten her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
ich will morgen um 11.00 bei mir los. Gerne auch Richtung Hohenstein
Max. um 15.00 wieder daheim sein.

Treffen bei mir


----------



## JoFlo79 (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
wir (m33 & w32) sind gerade nach Hameln gezogen. Waren heute das erste Mal uns ein bisschen die Gegend angucken und hoffen nun es geht ein wenig mehr als Forstautobahn und Schotterpisten. 

Da wir ein wenig ausser Form sind, würden wir uns gerne mal einer "gemütlichen" WE-Runde anschließen. 

Freuen und drauf, vor allem bei so einem Königswetter wie heute!

Gruß JoFlo


----------



## eisenarsch (27. Oktober 2013)

Herzlich Willkommen 
Da wird ich bestimmt mal was ergeben 
Ich war Samstag mal wieder unterwegs ,[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9-ZQLlVJik"]Hameln 26.10.13 - YouTube[/nomedia].
Bis demnächst


----------



## Hameln2bike (27. Oktober 2013)

Euch Beiden willkommen in Hameln,

ich bin am Dienstag im Deister unterwegs daher biete ich in Hameln nichts an. Donnerstag Nachmittag oder Abend. Wenn Ihr mögt?

Matze! - hast Du Zeit?


----------



## eisenarsch (27. Oktober 2013)

Das kann ich noch nicht sagen


----------



## Hameln2bike (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich will morgen Donnerstag 1900 los.

Es soll in den Klüt gehen die Strecke der letzten Woche.

Wer kommt mit ?


----------



## Hameln2bike (31. Oktober 2013)

Kleine Planänderung
Wegen des tollen Wetters Start 15.00 bei mir


----------



## Skvader (31. Oktober 2013)

Michael und ich werden da sein!


----------



## Hameln2bike (1. November 2013)

Hallo,
ich will Samstag morgen um 11.00 los - Start bei mir.
Fahrtzeit ca. 100-120 min 
Entweder Klüt oder nach Norden je nach Witterung


----------



## Hameln2bike (4. November 2013)

Hallo,
Morgen Dienstag - wer kommt mit?
Der Klüt ist ein wenig saftig  

Gerne am Abend  - oder am Nachmittag so gegen 1500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (8. November 2013)

Gestern war es eine ganz schöne Schlammschlacht 

Ich war mit Bert im Norden unterwegs.



Ich wollte mal zwei Termine anbieten

Samstag morgen 11.00 Start bei mir - 

Dienstag 19.00 Start bei mir -

wer mit mag bitte kurse PN oder SMS an mich


----------



## Skvader (12. November 2013)

Bin heute um 7 bei dir.


----------



## Hameln2bike (12. November 2013)

Prima, dann sind wir heut bestimmt zu viert.


----------



## Hameln2bike (15. November 2013)

Ich mag morgen mit Anja um 11.00 los,

wer mitkommen mag meldet sich kurz per PN.


----------



## Skvader (15. November 2013)

Wir sind raus für morgen, da wir schon wieder Besuch bekommen.


----------



## Hameln2bike (16. November 2013)

Ich bremse auch für PILZE!!!

Morgen - Sonntag bin ich Strohwitwer - wer kommt mit auf eine Tour, alles an guten Essbaren Pilzen wird mitgenommen und danach in eine Fungi Sauce für gute Nudeln verwandelt. Natürlich kann bei uns auch geduscht werden.


----------



## Hameln2bike (25. November 2013)

Es ist kalt und trocken.
Wer kommt mit Dienstag 1900.


----------



## eisenarsch (26. Dezember 2013)

Moin 
Hat jemand Morgen Früh Zeit und Lust um Kalorien zu verbrennen ? Start gegen 10 Uhr ,Treffpunkt und Ziel sind mir Latte


----------



## Hameln2bike (26. Dezember 2013)

Moin, Anja und ich sind vom Biken gerade heim gekommen, wir sahen aus wie die Schweinchen. 

Dieses Jahr wirds bei mir nix mehr mit Biken, wir fahren mal wieder in den Urlaub.

Ich denke Jonas ist zwischen den Jahren daheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skvader (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin ab Neujahr wieder im Land und würde gerne eine Anhänger-Probefahrt unternehmen. Jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Hameln2bike (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin dann noch nicht dabei.

Lade aber schon einmal für Dienstag 07. Januar ein.

Start 19.00 bei mir -  Wetter ist egal


----------



## eisenarsch (11. Januar 2014)

unsere heutige tour  leider nur wir 2


----------



## Hameln2bike (11. Januar 2014)

Schönes Video - Der Brennesselweg ist toll zu sehen 

und ... Sonne


----------



## Hameln2bike (11. Januar 2014)

Na dann möchte ich mal einen neuen Termin posten.

Dienstag 19.00 Start bei mir.  Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Skvader (13. Januar 2014)

Ich. Von mir aus auch gerne eher.
Wo solls hingehen? Gibt es noch Alternativen zu Klüt und Finnenber/Franzosenkopf? Lässt sich im Basberg/Schweineberg nochwas entdecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (13. Januar 2014)

Wenn kein anderer sich meldet können wir gerne tagsüber los, dann habe ich auch nichts gegen neue unbekannte Abenteuer.
Mir schwebt der Bereich Jahnhütte im Süntel vor - da kennen wir beide uns noch nicht so recht aus -  so das wir die Runde vom 5. Januar umgekehrt für die Anfahrt nehmen.


----------



## eisenarsch (26. Januar 2014)

Nabend
Heute war doch Feinstes Wetter  Viel Spaß im Schnee


----------



## Hameln2bike (26. Januar 2014)

schick, schick

Du willst Dir auch in 2014 den Stunt Award wieder sichern!


----------



## bikersman16 (26. Januar 2014)

Fahrt ihr eher im Klüt oder doch im fischbecker/hamelner Wald ?


----------



## eisenarsch (26. Januar 2014)

überall ;-)


----------



## bikersman16 (26. Januar 2014)




----------



## Hameln2bike (26. Januar 2014)

Kommt wer mit ich wollt am Dienstag los - gerne mal wieder Abends - start ab 1800?


----------



## eisenarsch (27. Januar 2014)

ich bin mit Spätschicht gearscht


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. Januar 2014)

na, is doch eh dunkel, 

dank der neuen super    >>    <<    software tauchst du auf

einmal in meiner Liste auf  btw gutes neues Jahr und so weiter


----------



## eisenarsch (29. Januar 2014)

Andreas ,aber ich war doch nie verschwunden  Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (29. Januar 2014)

So, ich hab jetzt bis Montag frei.
Geht was?


----------



## Hameln2bike (2. Februar 2014)

Ich war mit Bert am Samstag Vormittag los - Schnee und Matsch .... schöööön 

Gemeinsam wollen wir am Dienstag Abend um 19.00 los - Treff bei mir


----------



## SteppenwoelfinS (8. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin Silke, 22, und schon seit 22 Jahren in HM, aber noch nicht lange mit dem MTB unterwegs.
Würdet ihr mich mal auf eine Tour mitnehmen, wenn sie nicht zu anspruchsvoll ist? 
Würde mich freuen! 
Viele Grüße!


----------



## eisenarsch (9. Februar 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen Silke.
Ich habe Zeit und wollte eh biken  Spätestens um 11 Uhr bin ich auf dem Trail  Schaffst du das bis dahin ? Oder sonst wer ?


----------



## eisenarsch (9. Februar 2014)

Säge eingepackt ,Check
Dann ab zum Schweineberg und aufräumen


----------



## SteppenwoelfinS (9. Februar 2014)

Schade, ein paar Minuten zu spät. Nächstes Mal!


----------



## eisenarsch (9. Februar 2014)

noch bin ich nicht weit weg. bin in Rohrsen. Wo soll ich dich abholen?


----------



## SteppenwoelfinS (9. Februar 2014)

Danke, aber ich glaub, ich muss für heute andere Pläne machen.


----------



## wolfk (9. Februar 2014)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Säge eingepackt ,Check
> Dann ab zum Schweineberg und aufräumen



Aber ob es sich schon lohnt - die "Holzmacher" waren gestern noch aktiv, da werden die Wege schnell wieder "zugeräumt" werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (9. Februar 2014)

Das war dann für mich zu viel Holz ,da wäre ich ja ewig am sägen


----------



## Hameln2bike (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
Bert und Ich werden mit Sicherheit am Dienstag fahren. 
Startzeit liegt zwischen 16.30 bis 19.00 also auf jeden Fall Licht mit einpacken.
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Skvader (9. Februar 2014)

Hameln2bike schrieb:


> Wer ist dabei?


Ich!


----------



## shaz31 (10. Februar 2014)

hi, eventuell schaffe ich das.. wo würdet ihr denn starten?
gruss nico


----------



## Skvader (10. Februar 2014)

Willkommen im Forum Nico!
Normalerweise starten wir immer bei Christian (@Hameln2bike) in der Nordstadt. Die genaue Adresse soll er dir aber selbst verraten.


----------



## Nightfly32 (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo. Ich heiße Tobias und komme auch aus dem Raum Hameln. Um genau zu sein aus Emmerthal. Ich bin noch Anfänger. Würde aber gerne mal eine Runde mit euch drehen, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaz31 (11. Februar 2014)

hi skvader! danke für die begrüssung!!
alles klar dann werd ich mich noch mal an euch wenden, sllerdings schaff ich es heute leider doch nicht! seid ihr denn die tage nochmal unterwegs?
greets


----------



## Hameln2bike (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin der Christian.

In der Regel starten und enden die Touren bei mir.

In der Regel treffen wir uns am Dienstag zumeist um 1900 zum Nightbiken
und am Donnerstag auch so gegen 1900.

Samstags je nach Lust und Laune so zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr, 

Da ich eine SMS Flatrate habe kommen die Einladungen in der Regel per Sms.

Wer kommt mit?











Habe gerade mit Bert gemailt  - 1800 Start bei mir


----------



## SteppenwoelfinS (11. Februar 2014)

Donnerstags passt es leider nicht, aber dienstags und samstags klingt gut! Heute muss ich gucken, im Moment gleichen Mantel und Schlauch noch einem Schweizer Käse wegen der ganzen Scherben. 
Ich gebe nochmal Bescheid...


----------



## SteppenwoelfinS (11. Februar 2014)

Bin heute Abend dabei!


----------



## Skvader (11. Februar 2014)

Juchhu.
Du hast adäquates Licht?!


----------



## SteppenwoelfinS (11. Februar 2014)

Ixon IQ von BM. Reicht das?


----------



## Hameln2bike (11. Februar 2014)

ich lade Dir für den Helm meine alte Sigma auf.

Es ist immer besser einen Ersatz dabei zu haben - es kann immer mal was sein.


----------



## SteppenwoelfinS (11. Februar 2014)

Danke! 
Das kann ja heiter werden...


----------



## shaz31 (11. Februar 2014)

so da ich heut abend wue gesagt leider noch was zu tun hab..bin ich eben schonmal runde auf dem klüt gewesen..lässt sich richtig schön fahren heut!! wünsch euch viel spass und gute fahrt!! 
vermutlich bis samstag..


----------



## Deleted298378 (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo liebe Hamelner. Ich bin das Gegenstück zu Nightfly32  Was das biken betrifft bin ich noch absoluter Anfänger und vor Abfahrten bin ich auch noch ein kleiner Angsthase und brauche immer etwas länger bis ich unten ankomme . Bis ich mit euchh mithalten kann muss ich sicher noch etwas üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (11. Februar 2014)

Für all die gerade nicht im Schlamm waren.
Am Samstag wolln wir um 10.30 los - Ziel ist der Klüt


----------



## shaz31 (11. Februar 2014)

dabei!!!!


----------



## shaz31 (11. Februar 2014)

nur so aus interesse... 
a) könnte ich irgendwo am brückenkopf dazustossen.. komme aus klein berkel
und
b) wie lang sind eure runden so pimal daumen?


----------



## Hameln2bike (12. Februar 2014)

zu a) ja - warte an der Apotheke am Brückenkopf

zu b) zwischen 18 und 25 km  - wir fahren ganzjährig da spielen Km keine große Rolle Rechne mit ca. 2,5-3 std


----------



## Hameln2bike (14. Februar 2014)

Ich sag dann mal bis morgen Vormittag, das Wetter scheint ja gut zu werden. 10.30 bei mir.

So ab 10.45 sind wir an der Apotheke am Brükenkopf.



Helm und Gummi sind Pflicht

Esatzschlauch ansonsten melden, ich habe noch jede Menge hier liegen!


----------



## Hameln2bike (15. Februar 2014)

Heute waren es ca. 30km bei ca. 600 HM Datei kann ich nur per Mail verschicken - Öffnen mit Google Earth oder Basecamp


----------



## Hameln2bike (15. Februar 2014)

Falls Ihr euch Helmlampen bestellt, könnt ihr für mich Ersatzgummis für die Befestigung am Lenker bzw an der Helmaufnahme mitbestellen.


----------



## Hameln2bike (15. Februar 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/Trango®-Schein...opflampe-nutzbar/dp/B00HVA324S/ref=pd_cp_ce_3

ich denke diese hatte ich mir zum Nightride gekauft


----------



## eisenarsch (15. Februar 2014)

ich wäre dann soweit ,hier ist der Film


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (15. Februar 2014)

Puh, da waren wir aber flott unterwegs - geiler Film!


----------



## Hameln2bike (16. Februar 2014)

Habe mir gerade eine neue Lampe für den Helm gekauft

10 Std Laufzeit bei voller Leistung von 850 Lumen - fokussierbar

http://www.amazon.de/Zweibrüder-Len...558332&sr=1-15&keywords=zweibrüder+led+lenser


----------



## SteppenwoelfinS (16. Februar 2014)

Hatte diese hier entdeckt...
http://www.amazon.de/Fahrradlampe-O.../ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AJKBNFG3BJ8SQ


----------



## Hameln2bike (16. Februar 2014)

nimm, die - für den Preis voll ok


----------



## SteppenwoelfinS (16. Februar 2014)

Leider keine Angabe, ob sie blinken kann.
shaz31, soll ich für Dich mitbestellen?


----------



## Skvader (16. Februar 2014)

Meine gibts leider grade nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skvader (17. Februar 2014)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich wäre dann soweit ,hier ist der Film


Juchhu ich bin im Fernsehen!! 



Hameln2bike schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade eine neue Lampe für den Helm gekauft
> 
> 10 Std Laufzeit bei voller Leistung von 850 Lumen - fokussierbar


Finde ich aus zwei Gründen nicht gut:
- Preis (1,3 kg!!)
- Akku am Kopf

Hatte mal eine kleinere Zweibrüder/LED Lenser (wird auch von der Polizei benutzt, da muss es ja taugen ) in der Hand und fand 1) die Helligkeit für den Preis nicht überzeugend und 2) die Fokussierung zu leichtgängig für den Holperbetrieb. Ich bin trotzdem auf dein Urteil gespannt.

@SteppenwoelfinS: Hast du schon bestellt? Ich frage mich, ob ich eine Zweite für den Lenker haben will...bin aber noch nicht zu einem Entschluss gekommen und werde wahrscheinlich noch 1 - 2 Nightrides abwarten.[/quote]


----------



## Hameln2bike (17. Februar 2014)

weiss zwar nicht wo Deine Daten her sind

Gewicht mit Akku 340g

Kabel lässt sich auf über 1m Erweitern - siehe Lieferumfang

http://www.zweibrueder.com/produkte/html_highperformance/html_Hserie/h14r-2.php?id=h14r-2


----------



## Hameln2bike (17. Februar 2014)

So dann will ich mal offiziell einladen.
Morgen - Dienstag - Feierabendtour Start 19.00


Ziel  -Klüt - Trailschaukel-


----------



## racebert89 (18. Februar 2014)

> Morgen - Dienstag - Feierabendtour Start 19.00



Ich bin dabei;-)
... nur, um hier auch mal etwas zu schreiben!
Viele Grüße und bis heut Abend
Bert


----------



## Hameln2bike (20. Februar 2014)

Die Woche neigt sich dem Ende,

ich will am Samstag Vormittag los, 
Fahrtziel Klüt
Startzeit 10.30 bei mir - ca. 10.45 an der Apotheke am Brückenkopf


----------



## eisenarsch (23. Februar 2014)

ich habe die Säge geschwungen ,jetzt ist alles wieder sicher


----------



## Hameln2bike (23. Februar 2014)

Prima  ​


----------



## Hameln2bike (24. Februar 2014)

Wer mag mit - ich wollt morgen Abend um 1900 Richtung Klüt los.

Start bei mir


----------



## racebert89 (24. Februar 2014)

Ich bin wohl dabei


----------



## Nightfly32 (3. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen. Plant ihr für morgen wieder eine Tour? Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mich dann mal anschließe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (9. März 2014)

Ich möcht für Dienstag eine Tour anbieten.
Ziel ist der Klüt Start 19.15 bei mir 19.30 am Brückenkopf


----------



## Nightfly32 (9. März 2014)

Hallo. Ich wäre dabei. Leider weiß ich nicht wo du wohnst.


----------



## Hameln2bike (12. März 2014)

Wie siehts mit Samstag aus.
Start 10.30 bei mir
Fahrtziel - Süntelturm - Süntel

Dauer ca. 4 Std


----------



## eisenarsch (12. März 2014)

Hört sich gut an, wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei.


----------



## Skvader (14. März 2014)

Wir sind leider *noch* nicht zu dritt geländetauglich, deshalb ist von uns wohl niemand dabei.


----------



## eisenarsch (15. März 2014)

Ich sage mal ab ,mir passt das Wetter nicht. Die 92 km mit dem Rennrad von Gestern habe ich auch noch nicht verdaut ;-)


----------



## shaz31 (15. März 2014)

hi..ich melde mich für heute auch ab..


----------



## Hameln2bike (15. März 2014)

Hallo Bert und ich waren heute los.

Auf Grund des Wetters wurds kürzer.

Wie sieht es bei Euch mit Dienstag aus?

Wir haben einen neuen super tollen Trail entdeckt - 

lasst Euch überraschen


----------



## Hameln2bike (16. März 2014)

Na dann will ich mal eine Anfrage wegen Dienstag reinstellen.

Start 19.30 bei mir 

Ich habe meine verstellbare Sattelstütze geschrottet, hat noch wer eine 31.6er rumliegen die er/sie loswerden will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersman16 (17. März 2014)

Wo liegt der neue Trail?


----------



## Hameln2bike (17. März 2014)

keine Ahnung


----------



## Hameln2bike (18. März 2014)

Die Sattelstütze hat sich erledigt


----------



## Bike-Infection (19. März 2014)

Biketestival und Garagesale bei Bike-Infection.de, teste Dein Traumbike am Samstag den 21. und 22.03.2014 bei Hannover / Barsinghausen direkt am Deister.

www.bike-infection.de


----------



## Hameln2bike (19. März 2014)

Samstag Vormittag - Start 10.30 bei mir.

Fahrtziel  - in den Norden -


----------



## Hameln2bike (19. März 2014)

achso wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skvader (20. März 2014)

Schreibs doch mal beim Last-Minute-Biking rein, verlink es hierhin und gut ist. Dann kann sich jeder eintragen der will. Wir fahren am Samstag zur Energiewende-Demo nach Hannover und kommen nicht mit.


----------



## Hameln2bike (20. März 2014)

Termin

so also


----------



## Skvader (25. März 2014)

Ich bin heute Abend dabei! Habe auch wieder zwei funktionierende Bremsen.


----------



## eisenarsch (26. März 2014)

das gibt es auf dem Düt




abenteuerliche Konstruktion


----------



## Hameln2bike (3. April 2014)

Ich will am Samstag Vormittag los,
kommt wer mit.

Der Bikepark in Goslar hat wieder aufgemacht http://www.boardnbikes.de/preise.html

ich wollt mal hinfahren im Link findet ihr die Preise des örtlichen Bike Verleihers.


----------



## Hameln2bike (9. April 2014)

Jetzt gehts mal nicht um Termine, ich habe die Teileliste für Silkes Fully fertig gemacht es fehlen noch.

Gabel --> alternativ würde ich diese nehmenhttp://www.ebay.de/itm/NEW-MANITOU-..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item43c800faf0

Steuersatz
Sattelrohr 31.6
Sattel
Lenker
Lenkergriffe
Vorbau
Bremse vorn
Bremse Hinten
Schaltung

Pedale Plattform

Hat noch jemand das eine oder andere Teilchen liegen?

Gruß Christian


----------



## eisenarsch (9. April 2014)

leider nicht


----------



## eisenarsch (26. April 2014)

Ich war mal anders unterwegs ;-)


----------



## eisenarsch (3. Mai 2014)

Moin
Meine Nachbarn gehen mir voll auf den S... (die kloppen da die Wände raus)
Ich muß hier weg ! War mal jemand am Schiedersee biken ,lohnt sich das ?
Hätte jemand Interesse ? Wollte gegen 11 Uhr los.


----------



## Hameln2bike (3. Mai 2014)

War da mal vor ein paar Jahren, naja ging so so, viel Waldautobahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (3. Mai 2014)

ich hab mir im Bikepark ein bisserl das Handgelenk geprellt, da will ich heut mal nichts machen - ausser den Rasenmäher durch den Garten schieben


----------



## eisenarsch (3. Mai 2014)

Ärgerlich ;-)
Ich düse um 11 Uhr los.
Habt ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Hameln2bike (12. Mai 2014)

Da in letzter Zeit nur per SMS kommuniziert wurde hier mal wieder eine öffentliche Einladung.
Ich will morgen Abend 1945 los - Ziel der Norden
Abfahrt bei mir. Für neue Fahrer - Adresse gibts per Nachricht


----------



## Hameln2bike (26. Mai 2014)

Ich will morgen Nachmittag - Abend los - es geht in den Klüt.
Bert und ich haben am Samstag eine nette Strecke abgefahren, viel Trailanteil bergab.
Wer ist dabei? -  Eine Einladung pers SMS kommt noch rum - Mitleser sind herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## Hameln2bike (9. Juni 2014)

Wer kommt morgen Abend mit, die genaue Uhrzeit können wir noch klären.

Fahrtziel wäre der Klüt


----------



## racebert89 (11. Juni 2014)

An alle normalambitionierten Hamelner, die gern ein paar flotte Trails fahren und den Aufstieg im CC-Style nicht fürchten:

Wir wollen am *Samstag* wieder los! Treff ist um *10:30 *wie immer bei Christian alias Hameln2bike (Adresse ggf. erfragen)! 
Ziel ist je nach Lust und Laune der Klüt oder der Süntel. Zeitlich sind etwa 3-4h eingeplant.

Ich spreche hiermit insbesondere neue Leute aber auch bereits bekannte Gesichter an. 
Der Sommer hat begonnen, holt das Rad aus dem Keller


----------



## Hameln2bike (12. Juni 2014)

ich bin dabei!


----------



## Skvader (13. Juni 2014)

Wir überlegen ob wir uns trauen zu dritt anzutreten. Mein Rad ist leider immer noch nicht 100% fit.


----------



## racebert89 (13. Juni 2014)

Warum nicht!? Nachwuchsförderung hat doch höchste Priorität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skvader (1. Juli 2014)

Heute wieder 18:30 Treffen bei @Hameln2bike, falls das jemanden interessiert..


----------



## Mareqz (11. Juli 2014)

Hallo! kennt ihr hier in hameln ein paar gute trails ausser aufn klüt? wohne in afferde und habe keine lust imme in den deister zu fahren...
gruß


----------



## Skvader (11. Juli 2014)

Je nach dem was für dich "gut" ist, ja.


----------



## Mareqz (11. Juli 2014)

singeltrail......alles gut ausser waldautobahn...hast du interesse uns die mal zu zeigen...springt dann auch sicher ein bierchen für dich raus...


----------



## Skvader (11. Juli 2014)

Wir fahren meistens dienstags Abend ne Runde, oft aber auch im Klüt. Treffen ist meist bei Christian (@Hameln2bike ), die Adresse gibt er dir bestimmt. Bier gibts auch meistens. Komm einfach mal mit!


----------



## Mareqz (12. Juli 2014)

okay das hört sich gut an! werde kontakt aufnehemn...danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pionec (12. Juli 2014)

Wenn ihr mal an einem anderen Tag, als Dienstag, z.b. Mittwoch oder Freitag fahrt, dann denkt mal an mich. Dienstag ist immer schwierig bei mir, wegen Arbeit. Danke


----------



## Skvader (15. Juli 2014)

Ich will heute 18:00 mit Christian ne Runde drehen. Kommt jemand mit? @Mareqz ? @Pionec ?


----------



## Pionec (15. Juli 2014)

das schaffe ich leider nicht. um 18 Uhr mache ich gerade in bielefeld feierabend. ausserdem ist mein neues bike noch nicht da fertig. Laufräder sind noch nicht beim händler angekommen :-(


----------



## Mareqz (15. Juli 2014)

Sorry bin gerade nicht in Hameln aber nächste Woche bin ich dabei!Gruß


----------



## Hameln2bike (16. Juli 2014)

Möchte mal zwei Termine anbieten.

Freitag - Bikepark St Andreasberg - Sitzplatz im Auto ist noch frei  Start 8:00 Uhr in Hameln

Samstag Morgen, normale Runde ca. 2-3 std  Start 10.30 Uhr

Kommt wer mit? Antwort per PN wäre gut


----------



## Hameln2bike (21. Juli 2014)

Ich mag morgen nur Trail fahren speziell - die Ecke Friedhof Wehl
Startzeit ist noch flexibel, macht mal Vorschläge


----------



## Pionec (21. Juli 2014)

wie lange wolltest du ca fahren?


----------



## Hameln2bike (21. Juli 2014)

ca. 2 Std oder willst Du wesentlich länger?


----------



## Hameln2bike (21. Juli 2014)

so, wir sind mindestens zu 3. Start ist 1945 bei mir.
Adresse per Pn

Ich mag morgen gerne den Trail am Friedhof Wehl fahren, also eher Enduro lastig.


----------



## Pionec (22. Juli 2014)

ich bin für heute abend leider raus. habe mich gestern abend noch "abgelegt" beim Treppen fahren, heute muss ich erstmal Wunden lecken :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (25. Juli 2014)

nabend 
ich wollte auch ein Lebenszeichen von mir geben ;-) auch bei dem Wetter kann man Spaß haben Hameln bei Regen:


----------



## Skvader (28. Juli 2014)

Ich habe gerade ein wenig "Gartenarbeit" hinter mir . Können ja morgen gucken fahren ob es dadurch besser geworden ist..


----------



## Mareqz (5. August 2014)

Moin! Hat heute jemand Lust  auf je enduri Tour heute Abend? So gegen 18uhr? Am weil starten? Gruß


----------



## Mareqz (5. August 2014)

Wehl


----------



## Skvader (15. August 2014)

Hätte jemand heute Nachmittag Lust ne kleine Runde zu drehen? Details müsste ich aber mit Frau & Kind noch abstimmen.


----------



## Pionec (20. August 2014)

hello, wie steht es denn diese Woche mit ner runde aus? Hätte diese Woche und ab kommenden Mittwoch abends i.d.R Zeit, dank Urlaub


----------



## eisenarsch (31. August 2014)

Moin
Ich war mal so frei und sägte mich durch den Klüt
Bis demnächst


----------



## wolfk (31. August 2014)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich war mal so frei und sägte mich durch den Klüt
> Bis demnächst


Man dankt!
(Das richtige Werkzeug an Bord ist doch wichtig.)


----------



## Hameln2bike (4. September 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin zurück aus den Urlauben, ich hätte Lust mal wieder biken zu gehen.
Entweder spaßig mit schweren Gerät oder eine nette Runde.
Freitag Abend, Samstag Vormittag bei wem geht was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (6. September 2014)

kuckuck


----------



## eisenarsch (13. September 2014)

Heute ist es wieder soweit http://sportstadt.bad-salzdetfurth.de/Mountainbike/Ausschreibung-Anmeldung ;-) 
Es wird sicher wieder Höllisch anstrengend


----------



## Hameln2bike (15. September 2014)

Mag jemand am Mittwoch mitkommen ich könnte ab 13.00 Uhr


----------



## Hameln2bike (15. September 2014)

Und @eisenarsch welchen Platz hast Du gemacht?


----------



## eisenarsch (15. September 2014)

Ich bin im Mittelfeld gelandet ;-) Damit bin ich völlig zufrieden. Die scheuchten einen hin und her ,rauf und runter .


----------



## Hameln2bike (15. September 2014)

Glückwunsch .... schöne Strecke
gepolsterte Bäume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (29. September 2014)

da ich hier beim biken nicht schmutzig genug werde ,habe ich es mal mit laufen probiert ;-)


----------



## Hameln2bike (29. September 2014)

so sieht man halt aus, wenn man ohne Schutzblech läuft


----------



## JollyJoker666 (12. Oktober 2014)

Erst mal nen Gruß in die Hamelner-Runde werfen !!!
Bin neu hier im Forum und sehr erfreut was aus Hameln gefunden zu haben....
Komme aus Hastenbeck und würde mich freuen ein paar Leute zum gemeinsamen Biken kennen zu lernen....

Mfg,Jan


----------



## nobbiiii (12. Oktober 2014)

Moin,
bin auch noch relativ frisch hier im Forum unterwegs und komme aus dem Raum Coppenbrügge.
Wäre bei einer netten Runde dabei


----------



## eisenarsch (12. Oktober 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen
Ich würde mich auch auf gemeinsame Touren freuen. In der Woche kann ich meistens ab 16 Uhr und am Wochenende fast immer.
Da wird sich bestimmt eine Gelegenheit ergeben.


----------



## Hameln2bike (12. Oktober 2014)

Wilkommen auch von mir,
ich mag am Dienstag Abend mit Licht los. Start so gegen 19.00
Kommt wer mit.


----------



## JollyJoker666 (12. Oktober 2014)

Das hört sich doch schon mal super an !!
Unter der Woche ist bei mir immer sehr spontan,da ich nie genau weiß ob pünktlich Feierabend ist :-(
Dienstag Abend mit Licht ?? Hmmm.... habe ich bis jetzt noch nie gemacht. Habe auch kein wirklich mächtiges Licht am Bike...
Aber ich denke ich wäre mal dabei !!
Mfg


----------



## Hameln2bike (12. Oktober 2014)

Zur Not kann ich auch mit Lich aushelfen


----------



## Hameln2bike (14. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir ist was dazwischen gekommenich ich fahre heute nicht,

wenn Ihr mögt morgen (Mittwoch) Nachmittage so ab 14.00


----------



## JollyJoker666 (14. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir paßt heute leider auch nicht,so wie der Rest der Woche. 
Ab Samstag könnten wir wieder was festhalten... 
Mfg,Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (17. Oktober 2014)

Samstam Vormittag 10.30 Treffen bei mir.
Adresse gibts per PN
ca. 2-3 std kommt wer mit?


----------



## JollyJoker666 (17. Oktober 2014)

Wäre dabei !!


----------



## eisenarsch (18. Oktober 2014)

ich wäre dann soweit  ,es war eine schöne tour ;-)


----------



## truax3NORCO (19. Oktober 2014)

Moin. Ich bin einer der Trailbauer vom Trail am Franzosenkopf ( in der Nähe von der Schweinerutsche). Habt ihr irgendwann mal Lust eine Runde zu drehen? Oder sogar ein bisschen Lust mit zu bauen?


----------



## wolfk (19. Oktober 2014)

truax3NORCO schrieb:


> Moin. Ich bin einer der Trailbauer vom Trail am Franzosenkopf ( in der Nähe von der Schweinerutsche). Habt ihr irgendwann mal Lust eine Runde zu drehen? Oder sogar ein bisschen Lust mit zu bauen?


Schon gemerkt, dass der/die Förster diesen Bereich "besonders" im Auge haben?
Mich haben sie schon 2x auf dem Forstweg angehalten und mir "Hinweise" 
gegeben (wo ich fahren darf, wo nicht und das ich keine "Hügel" bauen soll....), obwohl ich nun wirklich nicht zur "Zielgruppe" gehöre....


----------



## truax3NORCO (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe bis jetzt nur Biker beim trail getroffen... aber danke für die Information.


----------



## truax3NORCO (19. Oktober 2014)

der Förster hat dann wahrscheinlich gesagt, dass man nur auf den forststraßen fahren darf


----------



## truax3NORCO (19. Oktober 2014)




----------



## nobbiiii (19. Oktober 2014)

Mich hat gestern auch im Wald ein Förster/Jäger aus dem Auto fotografiert... Weshalb kann ich nicht sagen. Ist dann ohne meckern weiter gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (19. Oktober 2014)

nobbiiii schrieb:


> Mich hat gestern auch im Wald ein Förster/Jäger aus dem Auto fotografiert... Weshalb kann ich nicht sagen. Ist dann ohne meckern weiter gefahren


Falls es "nur" ein Jäger war, hätte ich mir sein Kennzeichen gemerkt.......


----------



## Maligor (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich komme auch aus Hameln und wollte mir demnächst ein MTB kaufen.
Finde ich schon mal gut, dass hier einige aus der Gegend unterwegs sind. Ich bin was MTB angeht noch ziemlich unerfahren.

Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit Fun Corner oder Bunny Hop gemacht? Kann man sich da gut beraten lassen? Habe wie gesagt noch keine Erfahrung in dem Gebiet.

Habe mir vorgenommen wieder mehr Sport zu machen, und da ist die Wahl aufs MTB gefallen xD

Gruß
Alex


----------



## wolfk (26. Oktober 2014)

Maligor schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit Fun Corner oder Bunny Hop gemacht? Kann man sich da gut beraten lassen?


Gute Beratung?!?
Ein guter Witz zum Abend....


----------



## eisenarsch (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Alex
Jetzt kannst du bei beiden Läden Schnäppchen machen. Ist alles Geschmackssache und eine frage des Budgets ;-)


----------



## Maligor (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich wollte so 1500 bis max 2000€ ausgeben. Bin grad schon am gucken, gibt grad einige Angebote.
Oder bekommt man für weniger Geld schon ein vernünftiges MTB?

Nur sagen mir die ganzen verbauten Teile eh nicht viel, ka was da gut ist.

http://www.bunnyhop.de/de/ghost-amr-7500-black-grey-grey-red?action_ms=1
http://www.bunnyhop.de/de/mountainbike/ghost-ebs-amr-lector-20-anniversary-grey-black-red
http://www.bunnyhop.de/de/ghost-amr-lector-8500-ei-black-grey-grey-blue?action_ms=1

Ich werde nächste Woche mal hinfahren und mir die da Vorort angucken.
Gibts bei den dreien großen Unterschied in der Qualität?


----------



## eisenarsch (26. Oktober 2014)

Die sehen alle gut aus und das letzte ist schön leicht. Da machst du nix falsch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maligor (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich war heute bei BunnyHop. Die meisten sind nicht mehr in der richtigen Größe da.

Es wird nun wohl das http://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes-2012/bike-detail/rt-lector-5700/
Aber mit den Shimano XT Bremsen ab Werk Montiert. Der Preis liegt bei 1500€.

Das hört sich soweit ganz gut an, ich denke da werde ich zuschlagen


----------



## JollyJoker666 (27. Oktober 2014)

Mit dem Bike machst Du nix falsch.
Fahre genau das gleiche und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Beim kauf gleich nen guten Satz Pedale dazunehmen und spaß haben !!!

Mfg,Jan

PS: Die linke zum Gruß ;-)


----------



## Hameln2bike (7. November 2014)

Wer kommt mit?
Morgen - Samstag Start 10.30 bei mir.
Start bei mir Dauer ca. 2-3 h


----------



## Maligor (8. November 2014)

Sry, war mir zu früh.
Ich fahre gleich Richtung Klüth, mal die Gegend da auskundschaften^^

Hab nen Schwarz-blaues Ghost, vielleicht trifft man sich ja zufällig?

@Jan : Schön das hier auch ein paar motorisierte Biker unterwegs sind!


----------



## JollyJoker666 (8. November 2014)

Tach auch...
Heute Vormittag leider noch am Malochen gewesen.
Werde gleich auch mal den Klüt noch nen bischen rocken....

Mfg,Jan


----------



## Hameln2bike (8. November 2014)

...falls wer mitkommen will, wir fahren am Dienstag morgen. 
Gerade waren wir zu dritt, im Norden unterwegs


----------



## Maligor (8. November 2014)

Waren heute schöne 3 Stunden, das Wetter war ja Perfekt! 

Habt ihr zufällig ne Whatsapp Gruppe für kurzfristige Touren? Da kann man sich ja schneller mal verabreden.


----------



## Hameln2bike (8. November 2014)

Ich mag whatap nicht nutzen, wenn Du magst kann ich Dich in meinen SMS Verteiler aufnehmen


----------



## Maligor (11. November 2014)

Ja kannst du gern machen. Habe aber nur an Wochenenden Zeit, in der Woche sieht es meistens schlecht aus.

Ich schicke dir mal meine Handy Nummer.


----------



## Hameln2bike (11. November 2014)

Ist zwar noch ein wenig hin, wer mag mitkommen Samstag Morgen Start um 11.00 bei mir.
Ziel, weiss ich noch nicht, hätte auch mal wiede Lust auf Süntel, das können wir ja am Morgen noch klären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maligor (11. November 2014)

Klingt gut, wenn das Wetter halbwegs passt bin ich dabei 

Bin aber halt noch Anfänger was MTB betrifft, bin berghoch also noch etwas langsam unterwegs.
Da fehlt mir noch die Kraft und Ausdauer. Aber mal gucken wie es passt, will euch ja auch nicht aufhalten.


----------



## Hameln2bike (11. November 2014)

habe am Vortag Geburtstag ... also wirds eher locker


----------



## JollyJoker666 (14. November 2014)

Liege mit Erkältung flach,so ein mist.
Wäre sonst gerne am samstag dabei gewesen....

@Hameln2bike .... Wenn Du Deine Lampen schon wieder brauchst,bringe ich sie Dir natürlich die Tage mal rum !!!!


----------



## Maligor (15. November 2014)

Steht die Tour heute noch? Bin dann um 11Uhr bei dir


----------



## Hameln2bike (15. November 2014)

So, nun mal ein paar Infos zum Lampenkauf

schaut mal hier

Der Nachbau
http://www.dx.com/p/holyfire-f11-cr...ight-black-blue-2-x-18650-307419#.VGdI-9bxj-g

Das Original : http://www.amazon.de/LENSER®-H14R-2...=1416055201&sr=8-1&keywords=led+lenser+h14r.2

Ansonsten : http://www.magicshinelights.de/

oder http://www.amazon.de/Fahrradlampe-O...055322&sr=8-2&keywords=led+lampe+fahrrad+akku

wobei die Lumenangaben der Chinafackeln zu hinterfragen sind.


----------



## Maligor (15. November 2014)

Habe mir mal den China Nachbau bestellt, für den Preis kann man die ja mal Testen.

Dazu dann noch eine fürn Lenker, und ich bin bei der nächsten Abend runde dabei.


----------



## Hameln2bike (20. November 2014)

Ich mag am Samstag wieder los, Start 10.00 bei mir. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Maligor (21. November 2014)

Ich bin wieder dabei!


----------



## Hameln2bike (21. November 2014)

mal so eine Frage in die Runde hat jemand noch eine Felge Hinterrad für Freeride/Downhill  10mm Steckachse rumliegen, 
meinen Kumpel ist aufgefallen das seine Alte einen Riss hat.
äääähmmmm, ich meine seine alte Felge ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (23. November 2014)

Wer von Euch hat Licht, so das wir am Dienstag Abend eine Runde machen können?
Start wäre so gegen 18.30 - eher eine kurze Runde um mit Licht und Technik wieder klar zu kommen.


----------



## Skvader (25. November 2014)

Ich wäre dabei. Muss(te) mein Zeug auch erstmal wieder zusammensuchen..


----------



## Hameln2bike (27. November 2014)

Samstag Vormittag - Start 10.00
Wer ist dabei?
Ich hätte Lust die Tour von letzter Woche verkehrt rum zu fahren,

oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Maligor (28. November 2014)

Ich habe dieses Wochenende keine Zeit. Klappt hoffentlich nächstes mal wieder!


----------



## racebert89 (30. November 2014)

Advent, Advent ein Lichtlein brennt ....
In diesem Sinne wollen wir uns am Dienstag abend um 19 Uhr mit beschaulicher Beleuchtung am Bike zusammenfinden und eine besinnliche Feierabendrunde einstimmen. Wer Zeit, Lust und Laune hat, ist hiermit herzlich eingeladen!
Wir treffen uns bei Christian alias Hameln2bike, der traditionsgemäß auch die Routenführung übernimmt. Adresse ggf. erfragen!

Also, wer kommt mit?


----------



## Hameln2bike (1. Dezember 2014)

Als Strecke mag ich die von Sonntag 19km im Norden wiederholen um mal wieder ins
Nightbiken reinzukommen, dazu haben wir da die Möglichkeit jederzeit bei technischen
Problemen abbrechen zu können.
Nächste Woche können wir gerne mal wieder Klüt machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skvader (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin dabei und geb ein Malzbier aus.


----------



## Hameln2bike (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, ich hatte bei der letzten Abendrunde einen Sturz, darum melde ich mich erst jetzt hier.

Wer kommt am Sonntag mit, so um 11.30 - Single Trails aber eher locker im Tempo.


----------



## Hameln2bike (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo - und ein frohes neues Jahr ...
Ich bin mag am Dienstag Abend los, Start 18.30 

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Hotte84 (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo erst mal und ein frohes Neues in die Runde!
Ich heisse Torben, komme aus Reher, bin Neuling und wollte bei nächster Gelegenheit mal mitfahren, um nicht immer alleine die selben Wege zu fahren, die Motivation aufrecht zu halten, mich mit anderen auzutauschen.
Kurz gesagt: Um Spass zu haben.

Ich habe mein Bike (Cube AMS 150 HPA Race) im Juli 2014 gekauft und konnte mich dann einige Male von meinen Hausrenovierungen losreißen - habe dann aber relativ schnell die Motivation wieder verloren.
Dieses Jahr sind die Bauarbeiten zum größten Teil abgeschlossen und ich will regelmäßig aufs Rad um Speck abzubauen und Fahrtechnik zu erlangen 

Die ein oder andere Frage hätte ich allerdings noch.
Welchen Helm sollte ich einpacken? Habe einen "normalen" Fahrradhelm und nen Cross Helm vom Quad fahren.
Was braucht der Einsteiger sonst noch und wäre jede der Touren, zu denen hier eingeladen wird, etwas für mich?
Mir fehlen noch Knie- bzw. Kniebeinschoner und Licht habe ich auch noch nicht.
Ich bin 30 Jahre alt, ziemlich untrainiert und seit Ende Juli 2014 Nichtraucher (immerhin) 

Dieses ist meine "meist" gefahrene Strecke.
Evtl dient das zur besseren Einschätzung meiner "Leistungsfähigkeit"

MFG Hotte


----------



## Hameln2bike (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo Torben,
Glückwunsch zum Nichtraucher sein, ich bin seit 5 Jahren clean, ich mag am Samstag Vormittag los.
Fahrrad Helm, Handschuhe eher gegen die Kälte reichen. Schutzbleche sind zwar uncool aber recht praktisch.


Alles Info zum Thema Licht, Knieschoner lass uns beim Fahren bequatschen.

Samstag - Start um 10.30 wäre mir recht.  Treffpunkt bei mir - Bikewäsche bei mir möglich


----------



## Hotte84 (7. Januar 2015)

Ja Cool!
Wenn du mir noch verrätst wo "bei mir" ist  werde ich Samstag 10.25 dort sein.
Kann ich mein Auto dort irgendwo parken?
Wollte erst mal schauen wie es mir nach der Tour geht bevor ich von zuhause losradel.
Nicht das ich die 15 km gen Heimat nicht mehr schaffe


----------



## Maligor (8. Januar 2015)

Ich bin leider erstmal raus, liege mit Grippe flach :/


----------



## Hotte84 (10. Januar 2015)

Moin ihr!
Wow hat das einen Spass gemacht! 
Berg auf - Berg ab - durch Schlamm etc.
Inklusive Flachköpper meinerseits in / über einen Bach - eine nette Erfrischung 
Leider konnte ich nicht mit meinem Bike fahren, da der Schnellspanner der Vorderachse das Zeitliche gesegnet hat.

Kurz um - ich bin angefixt und werde nächsten Samstag wieder fahren!

MFG Hotte


----------



## Hotte84 (13. Januar 2015)

Mahlzeit!
Da die Woche schon wieder zur Hälfte vorrüber ist , will ich schon mal anmerken, dass es Samstag wieder losgehen soll.
Meine neue Achse ist verbaut - die alte repariert und im Rucksack verstaut. Man weiß ja nie 

Hameln2bike - Samstag um 10.30 wieder bei dir?
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch der ein oder andere, der die Geduld aufbringt mit nem Einsteiger los zu fahren.

MFG Hotte


----------



## Hameln2bike (14. Januar 2015)

Hallo Torben,
10.30 bei mir. Ich denke wir sind mindestens zu dritt.

Wer ist sonst noch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maligor (15. Januar 2015)

Wenn es nicht grad Regnet bin ich dabei. Bin aber auch noch nicht wieder ganz fit.


----------



## racebert89 (16. Januar 2015)

Ich bin auch mal wieder dabei! Ach ja, fit bin auch nicht wirklich


----------



## eisenarsch (17. Januar 2015)




----------



## eisenarsch (17. Januar 2015)

hier ist das Filmchen von meinem Tacho ;-)


----------



## Hameln2bike (17. Januar 2015)

ja, das Wetter war heute super.
An Material haben wir auch eine ganze Menge venichtet :-(

Bert, Alex und Ich wollen am Dienstag Abend um 19.00 los.
Die Wegeauswahl ist eher den Bedingungen angepasst.


----------



## Hameln2bike (17. Januar 2015)

Kennt Ihr den Hermannshöhenweg?

http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/hermannshöhen-hermannsweg-und-eggeweg

ich denke das wäre mal eine schöne Mehrtages Herausforderung als Vorbereitug fü einen Alpencross.


----------



## wolfk (17. Januar 2015)

Hameln2bike schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr den Hermannshöhenweg?
> 
> http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/hermannshöhen-hermannsweg-und-eggeweg
> 
> ich denke das wäre mal eine schöne Mehrtages Herausforderung als Vorbereitug fü einen Alpencross.


Da hätte ich einen besseren Vorschlag - mehr Höhenmeter, aber dafür könnte Start und Ziel in Hameln sein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cherusker-500-bikepacking-challenge-in-ostwestfalen.740896/


----------



## Hameln2bike (17. Januar 2015)

Und schon mit dem Ebike abgefahren?


----------



## wolfk (17. Januar 2015)

Hameln2bike schrieb:


> Und schon mit dem Ebike abgefahren?


Nö, nur Teilstrecken kenne ich, aber meistens finde ich die Wege nicht so richtig - wie z.B. vom Annaturm über Süntelturm zurück nach Hameln...
http://connect.garmin.com/page/activity/activity.faces?activityId=539243264&actionMethod=page/activity/activity.xhtml:userSwitcher.switchSystem&cid=2065798
- aber ohne Akku, der eh nur max 90 Minuten Saft hat. 

Und bist du schon einen Alpencross gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (18. Januar 2015)

@Wolfgang,
ich bin noch keinen Alpencross gefahren, wohl schon einigemale einen Harzcross.
Ich denke so eine mehrtägige Tour ist recht hilfreich als Vorbereitung für einen Alpencross.
So können wir sehen wie wir mit den Material, der Kondition und natürlich meiteinander auskommen.


----------



## Hameln2bike (19. Januar 2015)

Nightride!
Wir wollen um 19.00 los, bisher sind wir zu dritt.
Route und Speed eher locker um mal wieder ins Nightride zu kommen.

Start bei mir.


----------



## Hotte84 (19. Januar 2015)

Ich passe, da ich
A: kein Licht besitze und
B: mir eine Fahrt bei Dunkelheit noch nicht zutraue


----------



## Hameln2bike (19. Januar 2015)

Also bei a) können wir abhelfen ....


----------



## Hameln2bike (21. Januar 2015)

nachdem wir gestern Abend mit vier Leuten soviel Spaß im Schlamm hatten will ich mal wegen Samstag nachfragen.

1030 Uhr Start bei mir, Ziel Klüt

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Hotte84 (21. Januar 2015)

Wie schon angekündigt, bin ich für die nächsten Wochen erst mal raus.
Ich bin mit Kettensäge, Seilwinde und Forstkran im Wald unterwegs.
Wie schauts bei dir Sonntag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racebert89 (23. Januar 2015)

...bin dabei


----------



## Hotte84 (23. Januar 2015)

racebert89 schrieb:


> ...bin dabei


Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## racebert89 (23. Januar 2015)

Meinte eigendlich Samstag ...
Aber bei mir gehts auch am Sonntag, wie siehts bei den Anderen aus? Um einen Tag verschieben? Gleicher Ort, gleiche Zeit 10:30Uhr.


----------



## Hameln2bike (23. Januar 2015)

lass uns mal am Samstag los - 1030 Uhr

Falls für Sonntag die Sonne scheint können wir ja um 1200 nochmal los, gerne würde ich am Sonntag auch nur den Trail fahren. Klappspaten und Säge wären mit dabei


----------



## Maligor (24. Januar 2015)

Bin heute auch wieder dabei.


----------



## eisenarsch (24. Januar 2015)

Ich habe verpennt und war dann solo unterwegs


----------



## Hameln2bike (24. Januar 2015)

Für morgen - Sonntag - bin ich raus


----------



## Hameln2bike (30. Januar 2015)

Auch wenn das Wetter nicht ganz so toll ist, einmal die Woche mag ich schon raus.

Morgen - Samstag 1030 - Start bei mir - Ziel: Klüt

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Hotte84 (31. Januar 2015)

Habe umdisponiert und werde dabei sein!


----------



## racebert89 (31. Januar 2015)

Hals und Sattelbruch. Es heißt nicht ohne Grund "Multifunktionstuch".
Echt nette Tour durch das weiße Nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (31. Januar 2015)

Ja, wenn man in dem Sattel einmal eingeklikkt war gings 

Mal so an den Rest,

wir haben vereinbart am Dienstag zu fahren, falls es nicht regnet, auch nicht den Tag über.
Start wäre 19.00 bei mir


----------



## Hameln2bike (3. Februar 2015)

Heute Abend ist gecancelt, ich nutze das geile Wetter und fahre jetzt schon


----------



## SteppenwoelfinS (3. Februar 2015)

Viel Spaß!!! Mannomann, die Motivation lässt ganz schön zu wünschen übrig ohne Euch. 
Sage Bescheid, wenn ich wieder in HM bin. Auf jeden Fall um den 1.4.


----------



## Hotte84 (6. Februar 2015)

Moinsen!
Da der Weg in den Wald immer noch vereist/ nicht befahrbar ist, werde ich morgen wieder mit von der Partie sein!

Bis morgen 10.30 in deinem Garten


----------



## nobbiiii (6. Februar 2015)

Ich werde mch zu 98% auch anschließen  
Muss ja endlich mal die neuen Nobby Nics ausprobieren


----------



## Hameln2bike (6. Februar 2015)

Prima, ich freu mich schon


----------



## Hameln2bike (11. Februar 2015)

Der Schnee ist weg, wie siehts aus 
Samstag 1030 bei mir?
Dauer 2-3 Std 
Das Ziel können wir noch besprechen, ich hätte aber mal wieder Lust in Hattendorf im Auetal zu fahren.
Dort ist ein schöner Rundkurs ca. 3,5 km. In meinem Wagen hätte ich noch 2 Plätze frei.
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Hotte84 (11. Februar 2015)

"Der Schnee ist weg" ist leider mein KO-Kriterium :-( 
Aber viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Hameln2bike (11. Februar 2015)

Torben, was hälst DU davon am Sonntag was anzubieten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobbiiii (11. Februar 2015)

Samstag passt mir leider auch nicht. Sonntäg wäre ich aber definitiv dabei.


----------



## Maligor (11. Februar 2015)

Ich bin über das Wochenende weg, vllt klappt es bei mir nächsten Dienstag dann wieder.


----------



## Hameln2bike (12. Februar 2015)

Ok, wie es ausschaut wär ich am Samstag allein.
Wie schauts aus mit Sonntag 12.30? 
Hattendorf und Klüt mag ich wegen der Fußgänger nicht fahren.
Darum eher der Hamelner Norden.


----------



## Hotte84 (12. Februar 2015)

Generell eine gute Idee. Allerdings werde ich erst mal abwarten müssen. Plage mich seit Tagen mit Kopfschmerzen rum. Bin heute und ggf morgen KZH. Von daher kann ich zu meiner Verfassung am WE nichts sagen.


----------



## nobbiiii (13. Februar 2015)

1230 klingt gut. 
ich bin dabei und bringe noch jemanden mit


----------



## Hotte84 (14. Februar 2015)

Ich muss mich auch für morgen abmelden.
Krank-sein ist ein A****loch

mfg und viel spass euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (15. Februar 2015)

Heute war ich wandern und sägen 










Das war überfällig ;-)


----------



## Hameln2bike (15. Februar 2015)

Danke !!!
Ja das war mehr wie überfällig.
Bei der Gelegenheit, ich habe 2 fast ganz neue SLX Schaltwerke mit Gebrauchsspuren über...


----------



## Hameln2bike (15. Februar 2015)

heut ist mir mal wieder eins abgerissen


----------



## racebert89 (16. Februar 2015)

Geht morgen abend 19:00 was im hamelner Stadtforst? Jetzt wo die Wege wieder frei sind (danke eisenarsch)


----------



## Hameln2bike (17. Februar 2015)

ich wollt mal einen Tag Trainingspause machen, gehts am Donnerstag?


----------



## Hameln2bike (17. Februar 2015)

naja und mein neues Schaltwerk ist noch unterwegs ...


----------



## racebert89 (17. Februar 2015)

Dann Donnerstag 19 Uhr!?


----------



## Hameln2bike (17. Februar 2015)

Donnerstag 19.00 geht klar, start bei mir.
Kommt sonst noch wer mit?


----------



## Hameln2bike (20. Februar 2015)

Ich meld mich für morgen ab, kann sein das ich am Nachmittag kurzfristig was starte. Würde dann per SMS kurz anfragen.


----------



## nobbiiii (20. Februar 2015)

Bin das Wochenende auch raus... Muss mich erstmal voll erholen von der Grippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racebert89 (22. Februar 2015)

Die Schwalbe ist schuld - Nippel drehen hilft doch

Der defekte Ralph wurde vorsichtig vom Objekt der Begierde entfernt und das Laufrad mit einem Maß an Maurerpräzession durch gezieltes Spannen der Nippel zentriert. Läuft annähern rund.
Ob diese Vorgehensweise auch auf andere Bereiche des täglichen Lebens übertragbar ist gilt es auszuprobieren. Ich werde euch berichten!


----------



## Hameln2bike (23. Februar 2015)

ja, ja die Nippel der Begierde.

So, mal für die fleissigen Mitleser

Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist wollen Bert und ich am Donnerstag um 19.00 los.

Bedeutet, den Dienstag Nightride verschieben wir erstmal auf Donnerstag.

Wer ist mit dabei?


----------



## Hotte84 (26. Februar 2015)

Hey ihr.
Hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit nem Neurologen in HM-Py gemacht? 
Kann einen empfehlen oder kennt evtl sogar einen persönlich um kurzfristig nen Termin zu bekommen?
MFg Hotte


----------



## Hameln2bike (1. März 2015)

Hallo, wie versprochen ...

Hier mal ein paar Daten zur Hermannshöhentour,
Wir sind bisher zu Dritt.

Start am 25.03 mit dem Zug um 8.00 Uhr  in Hameln
Ende  am 29.03 um ca. 20.00 Uhr Bahnhof Hameln (oder eher)
Ca. 210 Km ca. 6600 HM
http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/hermannshöhen-hermannsweg-und-eggeweg
Wer ist noch dabei?

Kosten für Zug und Unterkunft zusammen ca. 180 Euro


----------



## eisenarsch (1. März 2015)

ich überlege noch


----------



## Hameln2bike (3. März 2015)

Sagt mir bitte bis Mittwoch Abend bescheid damit ich die Unterkünfte buchen kann.


----------



## eisenarsch (4. März 2015)

Ich kann leider nicht mit. Meine Freundin hat da schon was geplant ;-)


----------



## JollyJoker666 (7. März 2015)

Morgen wer unterwegs von Euch? Endlich mal wieder zeit und ab aufs Bike!!!  
Wollte so gegen mittag starten.
Spontan dachte ich an Klüt...
Mfg


----------



## nobbiiii (7. März 2015)

Ich werde mich morgen im Deister rumtreiben. 
Los wollen wir ca. ab 10-11Uhr.
Sind aber eine mehr abwärtsorientierte Truppe ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (13. März 2015)

Wer kommt mit am Sonntag,

... today, it will be nice and easy ...

Start 11.30 bei mir


----------



## JollyJoker666 (13. März 2015)

Wenn das Wetter mit macht,bin ich dabei....


----------



## racebert89 (14. März 2015)

Ich schließe mich an


----------



## Maligor (14. März 2015)

Wenn das Wetter passt bin ich auch dabei


----------



## racebert89 (16. März 2015)

Morgen soll das Wetter gut sein. Also, wer kommt mit auf eine gemütliche Feierabendrunde um 19 Uhr? Treffpunkt bei Christian alias Hameln2bike.


----------



## Crosstobi (17. März 2015)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (20. März 2015)

morgen 1030 bei mir, eher was kleineres ... wer ist dabei?


----------



## eisenarsch (23. März 2015)

Moin ,ich habe es mir Sonntag schön besorgt . 
Das wäre auch was für euch


----------



## Hameln2bike (30. März 2015)

Wir sind wieder zurück vom Hermannshöhenweg, es war eine tolle Tour. 
Leider konnten wir nicht wie geplant beenden, durch Holzarbeiten und den Starkregen der letzten Tage war der Trail unfahrbar geworden. Falls das Wetter mitspielt mag ich diese Woche nochmal los ...
eher "nice and easy..."
Wer hat Lust und Zeit


----------



## Maligor (31. März 2015)

Ich bin über Ostern außer Landes, nach Ostern bin ich wieder dabei 

Dann hoffentlich mit besserem Wetter!


----------



## Hameln2bike (17. April 2015)

Hallo, 
gestern Abend war eine tolle Runde, wir haben uns am Ende näher den Barfussweg angeschaut und ein "wenig" Vegetation entfernt.
Morgen - Samstag mag ich gerne in den Bikepark. - Einen Platz im Auto habe ich noch über
St. Andreasberg macht morgen auf. Das Wetter soll ganz gut sein.

Am Sonntag wollten Bert und ich zu Nicolai Geburtstagsparty http://shop.nicolai.net/ nach Lübrechtsen.
Neue Bikes, die Produktion besichtigen, Probefahrten usw.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## nobbiiii (17. April 2015)

Moin,
nach St. Andreasberg würde ich mit kommen! 
wann wollt ihr denn ca los?


----------



## Hameln2bike (17. April 2015)

will um 7.30 bei mir weg, dann noch nen Kumpel einladen.
Hast Du ein Bike...? Falls nicht buch Dir eines im Vorfeld
http://www.zweirad-busche.de/bikepark.asp


----------



## Hameln2bike (20. April 2015)

Es war echt geil im Bikepark, nur meine SLX Hinterradbremse hat gezickt.
Am Öl kanns nicht gelegen haben, es war keines mehr drin 

Hab mir gerade erst mal den hier bestellt 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...ter-mit-OEl-Stopper-fuer-Scheibenbremsen.html

Donnerstag biken?

1900 Uhr nice & easy


----------



## SteppenwoelfinS (20. April 2015)

Bin Donnerstag in HM und würde extrem gern mal wieder die schönsten Trails des Weserberglands hinab düsen.


----------



## Crosstobi (21. April 2015)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maligor (21. April 2015)

Ich habe heute das Super Wetter genutzt und war schon unterwegs. 

Wenn am Do. das Wetter mitspielt bin ich aber wieder dabei.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. April 2015)

Ach du Sch$%$%

http://www.weserbergland-nachrichten.de/hameln/6894-2015-04-22-10-03-12

Gute Besserung


----------



## racebert89 (24. April 2015)

Top Wetter, beste Bedingungen und 'flowige' Trails - gekrönt von einer Horde begeisterter Mountainbiker. Das war der Donnerstag Abend in aller kürze zusammen gefasst. Wer wissen möchte wo wir eigendlich lang gefahren sind, kann sich unter folgendem Link die Strecke anschauen und ggf. nochmal abfahren. Viel Spaß damit!
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...D9C4477A2FBC8809360E98F6F0C5284ACF893657D1260

Weiter so!

Ps.: Für kurzentschlossene steht morgen früh (Samstag) noch ein Termin um 10:30. Anmeldung bei Christan alias Hameln2bike.


----------



## Hameln2bike (29. April 2015)

Hallo,
ich mag morgen- Donnerstag gerne los - 19.00 Start bei mir.
Runde mal sehen ... mir schwebt da was vor, aber es sollte wie immer Nice and easy sein 

Torben ist schon dabei, wer kommt sonst noch mit?


----------



## Maligor (29. April 2015)

Bin ab morgen im Harz und dann ab Montag für zwei Wochen in Frankreich.

Wird also in der nächsten zeit erstmal nichts mit MTB fahren.


----------



## Hameln2bike (29. April 2015)

Kurze Zwischenfrage ... am Samstag 19.00 Bier und Burger bei mir, wer ist dabei?


----------



## Hotte84 (30. April 2015)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Hameln2bike (4. Mai 2015)

Donerstag 1900 Start bei mir, wir fahren in den Klüt.
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Hotte84 (4. Mai 2015)

Da war ich noch nie - ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JollyJoker666 (5. Mai 2015)

Denke das ich auch endlich mal wieder mit am Start bin


----------



## eisenarsch (6. Mai 2015)

ich war mit der Säge unterwegs




Mache Wege haben sich über Nacht verändert


----------



## Hameln2bike (6. Mai 2015)

hilf mir mal wo is das?


----------



## eisenarsch (6. Mai 2015)

In der Nähe vom Einsiederbach/Bismarkturm.


----------



## Hotte84 (6. Mai 2015)

So ein Drop über nen Baumstamm ist ja seit Sonntag kein thema mehr ;-)


----------



## Crosstobi (7. Mai 2015)

Ich bin heute auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (11. Mai 2015)

Schaut mal in die rote Schlucht bei Fischbeck, ist in Google Maps zu finden.
Torben und ich haben da gestern viel Spaß gehabt.

Was geht diese Woche, wer kann wann?


----------



## Hotte84 (11. Mai 2015)

Passt aber auf eure Zähne auf, die Bäume schlagen aus ;-)

Ich bin soweit fit. Würde es aber "ruhiger" angehen lassen wollen.


----------



## eisenarsch (11. Mai 2015)

ich habe auch was lustiges gefunden ,26% Gefälle




ab min 1.40


----------



## Hameln2bike (13. Mai 2015)

wer kommt morgen Freitag mit, eher nice an easy 
und ohne Alkohol


----------



## Hameln2bike (13. Mai 2015)

meine Donnerstag


----------



## Crosstobi (13. Mai 2015)

Sofern es nicht schon Vormittags losgeht, bin ich morgen dabei!


----------



## Hameln2bike (13. Mai 2015)

sagen wir um 1400 ?


----------



## Crosstobi (13. Mai 2015)

Gut, das passt!


----------



## Hotte84 (14. Mai 2015)

Ich muss erst mal mein Schaltwerk richten oder erneuern.
Wenn ich hinten ganz links bin, verhakt es sich in den Speichen :-(


----------



## Hameln2bike (14. Mai 2015)

komm rum, das können wir bestimmt richten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (14. Mai 2015)

der Anschlag geht zu weit nach links, das kannst du mit der Begrenzerschraube einstellen


guckst DU


----------



## Hotte84 (14. Mai 2015)

Denke es ist vom Sturz krumm. Kann ich jetzt vorbei kommen? Hinterrad hat glaube auch Nr 8


----------



## Hameln2bike (14. Mai 2015)

komm rum, soviel haben wir nicht vor


----------



## Crosstobi (14. Mai 2015)

Es tut mir leid, aber ich schaffe es doch nicht  Gibt noch zu viel fürs Studium zu tun. Und wie ich das kenne, werden wir noch bis heute Abend dran sitzen...


----------



## Hameln2bike (15. Mai 2015)

Morgen - Samstag Start um 11.00 bei mir.
Ich denke es wird eher nice & easy als Ziel könnt ich mir den Hohenstein vorstellen.
Schwierig wird nur bis dort und zurück nette trails zu finden.

Bert ist schonmal dabei....


----------



## Hotte84 (15. Mai 2015)

Ich habe morgen leider keine Zeit.


----------



## Hameln2bike (17. Mai 2015)

Klaus und ich sind am WE in Sankt Andreasberg  
Wir wollen den Bikepark Braunlage und Sankt Andreasberg, ist von Euch jemand dabei?


----------



## Hameln2bike (27. Mai 2015)

Bert und ich fahren am Donnerstag um 19.00 eine Runde, wirklich eher nice & easy ich habe mir aus Braunlage noch ein kleines Souvenir eingefangen so das ich noch nicht zu 100% fit bin.
Also wer kommt mit?


----------



## Crosstobi (27. Mai 2015)

Diese Woche noch nicht, da ist noch Klausurenphase. Ab nächster Woche bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maligor (27. Mai 2015)

Bin auch mal wieder zuhause. 

Am Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht, ich versuche aber am Wochenende wieder dabei zu sein!


----------



## racebert89 (29. Mai 2015)

Lasst uns doch am Samstag (also morgen) eine gemütliche Tour machen. Sagen wir um 10 Uhr am altbewährten Startpunkt auf Christians Anwesen. Vielleicht ca. 2 - 2,5h einplanen. Und bitte Dammen drücken, dass das Wetter hält.


----------



## Hameln2bike (29. Mai 2015)

Das klingt gut ...


----------



## Hameln2bike (1. Juni 2015)

Donnerstag 18.00 wer mag kommt mit quick & dirty


----------



## Crosstobi (1. Juni 2015)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Hotte84 (2. Juni 2015)

Ich bekomme meine MTB-Gedächtnis-Zähne instand gesetzt und bin deshalb noch mal raus.
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (2. Juni 2015)

na, vielleicht ist das http://www.amazon.de/Shock-Doctor-D...d=1433244754&sr=8-8&keywords=mundschutz+boxen

was für Dich


----------



## Hotte84 (2. Juni 2015)

Ja sowas in der Art lasse ich mir dann von meinem Zahnarzt machen.


----------



## Hameln2bike (7. Juni 2015)

wie siehts in der nächsten Woche bei Euch aus, ich würde gern abends noch ne Runde dehen?


----------



## Maligor (7. Juni 2015)

Ich bin dann wieder dabei, das Wetter soll ja gut bleiben! 


Von mir aus wieder Dienstag oder Donnerstag ab 18 Uhr.


----------



## Hameln2bike (7. Juni 2015)

Ok, sagen wir Dienstag 1800.

@bert wärst Du dabei wenn wir um 1900 starten?


----------



## Hotte84 (8. Juni 2015)

Ich komme auch mit


----------



## racebert89 (8. Juni 2015)

Wenn wir 19 Uhr starten, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Hameln2bike (8. Juni 2015)

was hält der Rest davon Start 1900?

Von mir aus gerne


----------



## Hotte84 (8. Juni 2015)

na klar


----------



## Maligor (8. Juni 2015)

Ja können auch 19Uhr starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (8. Juni 2015)

prima, wir sehen uns morgen


----------



## Hotte84 (10. Juni 2015)

wie schauts morgen (donnerstag) aus?
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt wollen wir wieder eine Feierabendrunde starten.
18.00 oder 19.00 Uhr start?
Ich bin dabei = nice and easy


----------



## Hameln2bike (10. Juni 2015)

1900 geht klar, ich bin dabei


----------



## Crosstobi (11. Juni 2015)

Ich bin heute auch wieder dabei!


----------



## racebert89 (12. Juni 2015)

Wenn das Wetter morgen früh passt, sollten wir doch auf Tour gehen!!!
Wem keine stichhaltigen Gegenargumente einfallen, der findet sich bitte um 10Uhr am Startpunkt auf Christians Hinterhof ein. Wir sehen uns


----------



## Hameln2bike (12. Juni 2015)

ich bin dabei


----------



## Hotte84 (12. Juni 2015)

Ich bin raus


----------



## Hameln2bike (15. Juni 2015)

Morgen Abend Dienstag 1900 wer ist dabei.


----------



## Hotte84 (15. Juni 2015)

Ich baue gerade das Spielhaus von meinem Junior auf. Was wohl noch die ganze Woche dauern wird.
viel Spaß euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racebert89 (15. Juni 2015)

Ich bin auch raus ...
Donnerstag?!


----------



## Hameln2bike (15. Juni 2015)

Do geht zusätzlich


----------



## Crosstobi (15. Juni 2015)

Ich bin immer dabei


----------



## racebert89 (18. Juni 2015)

Ich muss für heute auch kurzfristig absagen. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Hameln2bike (19. Juni 2015)

Samstag Morgen 10.00 Start, wer ist dabei?


----------



## Crosstobi (19. Juni 2015)

Geh mal davon aus, dass ich nicht mitkomme. Ansonsten melde ich mich morgen früh noch spontan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (24. Juni 2015)

Der Regen scheint ja vorbei zu sein.
Morgen -  Donnerstag um 1900 Start bei mir, wer kommt mit?

Achso Samstag Morgen um 10.00


----------



## Maligor (29. Juni 2015)

Geht Morgen abend was? habe mal wieder Zeit zum fahren


----------



## Hameln2bike (29. Juni 2015)

Klaro, morgen 1900 Start bei mir.

Frieren werden wir wohl nicht 

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Hotte84 (29. Juni 2015)

Denke, dass ich es auch mal wieder schaffen sollte.


----------



## Hameln2bike (5. Juli 2015)

Nachdem wir es nun ziemlich regelmäßig schaffen will ich mal wegen kommender Woche anfragen.

Dienstag, Donnerstag jeweils 1900.

Samstag 10.00

Achso preiswerte Antibrennessel Socken

genauso wie tops und shirts


----------



## Hameln2bike (6. Juli 2015)

und nu ... ist Euch wohl nicht warm genug ...


----------



## racebert89 (7. Juli 2015)

Mal abgesehen von der Wärme habe ich diese Woche ledier zu viele Termine, sodass ich wohl frühstens nächsten Dienstag wieder dabei sein kann.
Euch aber viel Spaß, wenn ihr fahren geht!


----------



## Maligor (8. Juli 2015)

Ich habe diese Woche nur Sonntag Zeit, dann würde auch noch ein Kumpel mitfahren.

Wie sieht es bei euch am Sonntag aus?


----------



## Hameln2bike (8. Juli 2015)

können wir machen, um 1300?


----------



## Maligor (8. Juli 2015)

Ja Sonntag 13 Uhr ist gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotte84 (9. Juli 2015)

Ich stecke bis zum Kopf in Arbeit und Vorbereitungen für meinen Urlaub.
Von daher melde ich mich wohl bis auf weiteres ab.
Am Mittwoch den 29.07. wäre ich dann wieder bereit. Nur ist Christian dann m. W. im Urlaub.

MFG Torben


----------



## Jekyll_ride (12. Juli 2015)

Moin Jungs, 
stelle mich kurz vor: 

Ich bin Christian, 23 jung und komme aus dem schönen Haverbeck. Ich bin jetzt seit gut nem Monat mit meinem Enduro, Jekyll 3 in den Wäldern des Wesergebirges unterwegs.
Da das Biken auf Dauer alleine nur halb so viel Spaß macht (mal ganz vom Sicherheitstechnischen Aspekt abgesehen), suche ich hier speziell für die Wochenenden Leute bei denen ich mich anschließen kann. 

Da ich noch noch blutiger Anfänger bin, orientiere ich mich gerne bei den erfahrenen mtb's. 
Selbstverständlich nutze ich die Einheiten auch zum Ausbau meiner Skills. 

Speziel soll es für mich in den Bereich Enduro gehen, da hier im WBL Downhill-technisch ja nicht alt zu viel geht.

Weiterhin hoffe ich durch euch gute Trails zu finden, auf denen man gut abgehen kann. 

Wie erwähnt, habe ich nur am Wochenende Zeit, da ich die Woche über im Flachland (Nienburg) studiere. Da ist nicht viel mit Biken. 

Freue mich, von euch zu hören!


----------



## Hameln2bike (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo, willkommen im Forum.
Wir treffen uns meist Di, Do um 1900
Samstag um 100

Ich weis nicht genau wer am Dienstag mitkommt, denn einige sind bereits im Urlaub.
Also wer von den anderen noch mag Di um 1900





P.S.:   Wie immer nice & easy


----------



## Hotte84 (12. Juli 2015)

Dann erst mal ein herzliches Willkommen!

Eigentlich verabreden wir uns immer in diesem Thread oder via Handy.
Wenn du fahren willst - einfach hier reintippen. Meistens finden sich ein paar die einfach mitkommen.
Ich zähle mich auch noch zu den weniger Erfahrenen - muss aber sagen, dass einem der Einstieg sehr leicht gemacht wird.
Tipps, Techtalk etc. kann man beim fahren machen, wenn man die Luft nicht grade fürs Bergaufradeln braucht 

MFG Hotte


----------



## Jekyll_ride (12. Juli 2015)

Na das klappt ja wie am schürchen hier
Danke für den netten Empfang!
Kurz eine allgemeine Frage, wie schauts auf dem Klüt mit Full-Face-Helm aus? Gibt's dort einen Förster, der das garnicht gerne sieht?


----------



## Hameln2bike (12. Juli 2015)

keine Ahnung, wir fahren eher ohne FullFace.
Der Schwerpunkt liegt auf netten flowigen Trails


----------



## BrainIIError (13. Juli 2015)

Hi zusammen, 

ich wäre Donnerstag wieder dabei . 
Für alle die nicht von allein drauf kommen oder mich noch nicht kennen, ich bin Flo .


----------



## Hameln2bike (13. Juli 2015)

Ich will morgen mal streichen wegen dem Wetter ...
Donnerstag bin ich dabei


----------



## eisenarsch (16. Juli 2015)

Jekyll_ride schrieb:


> Na das klappt ja wie am schürchen hier
> Danke für den netten Empfang!
> Kurz eine allgemeine Frage, wie schauts auf dem Klüt mit Full-Face-Helm aus? Gibt's dort einen Förster, der das garnicht gerne sieht?



Das warst doch nicht etwa du am Klüt ? Unfallbericht in der DEWEZET. Auf dem Foto meine ich ein Jekyll erkannt zu haben.

 
Dem Unfallopfer wünsche ich jedenfalls gut Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (16. Juli 2015)

...


----------



## wolfk (16. Juli 2015)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Das warst doch nicht etwa du am Klüt ? Unfallbericht in der DEWEZET.
> Dem Unfallopfer wünsche ich jedenfalls gut Besserung.


Gute Besserung wünsche ich dem Verunglückten auch.
Aber es war wohl nicht Jekyll_ride - das Alter passt nicht.


----------



## Jekyll_ride (17. Juli 2015)

Nabend zusammen,
nein ich habe mit dem Unfall nichts am Hut! Fahre noch extremst vorsichtig wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin.
Und immer mit Fullface, um vorab schlimmeres zu verhindern!

Trotzdem auch von mir die besten Wünsche an den Unfallfahrer!

Aber mal ganz davon ab, die Unfallstelle kenne ich auch.
Ist doch dieser kleine Trail vom Klütturm zu Finkenborn-Kletterpark runter oder?


----------



## Hotte84 (25. Juli 2015)

Bin aus dem Motorradurlaub in Italien zurück.
ABER: Schlüsselbein gebrochen, da mich ein Auto beim Überholen in die Leitplanke gedrückt hat. 
melde mich für ca. 4 bis 5 Wochen ab.
Sonst gehts mir gut!
MFG Torben


----------



## eisenarsch (25. Juli 2015)

shit ,gute besserung


----------



## eisenarsch (28. Juli 2015)

Ich habe mich mal um das Thema Sicherheit gekümmert 












60 min Blut und Schweiß vergoßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (28. Juli 2015)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal um das Thema Sicherheit gekümmert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber mal ernsthaft, mit der "Handsäge" hat du den Stamm durchgesägt?
Wenn das geht, kaufe ich mir auch eine Fiskars, ich habe da so auch einige Stämme gesichtet, die mich stören.....
Wird bei mir zwar Xmal 60 Minuten dauern, aber Zeit habe ich ja....


----------



## eisenarsch (28. Juli 2015)

siehe da


----------



## wolfk (28. Juli 2015)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> siehe da


----------



## Marcel32 (30. Juli 2015)

Hi,

Bin neu hier, hab mich im Vorstellungsbereich mal vorgestellt. Komme aus Aerzen und hätte auch mal Lust mit paar anderen ein bisschen zu Biken! Vllt kann man sich ja mal zusammen tun  

Grüße


----------



## eisenarsch (31. Juli 2015)

Da läßt sich bestimmt mal ein Termin finden


----------



## Hotte84 (31. Juli 2015)

Ich wurde leider von einem bekloppten Autofahrer zu min. 6 Wochen Zwangspause getrieben.
Der alte Sack war der Meinung er könnte seinen Überholvorgang einleiten, als ich auf Höhe seiner Motorhaube war.
Karre schrott, Schlüsselbein 4-geteilt und Italienurlaub 2 Tage früher beenden müssen.
Aber euch viel Spass beim Biken!


----------



## Marcel32 (1. August 2015)

Na ganz großes Kino! Gute Besserung erstmal!! Wäre ja cool wenn man iwie mal zusammen kommt... momentan liegt nur die Ernte erstmal an.


----------



## eisenarsch (2. August 2015)

Moin. Gestern wollte ich meine Bestzeit auf dem Kammweg/Klüt unterbieten ,leider musste ich einem Baum ausweichen. Das hätte man doch mal erwähnen können das da was im Weg liegt  Da werde ich wohl aktiv werden müssen  Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Marcel32 (2. August 2015)

Ja dann fichtenmoped ran und Brennholz von machen wenn es klappt fahr ich heute mal ne Runde!


----------



## eisenarsch (2. August 2015)

Du kannst Gas geben, der Weg ist frei. Laut Strava habe ich mein Ziel erreicht, 55 Sekunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (2. August 2015)

Die Stämme liegen jetzt in Einzelteilen neben dem Trail


----------



## Crosstobi (3. August 2015)

Huhu, ich bin auch mal wieder da!  Gibt's jemanden, der Mittwoch Abend eine Runde mitfahren würde? Donnerstag (wie sonst üblich) passt es mir diese Woche nicht.

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jekyll_ride (3. August 2015)

Wenn bis Mittwoch meine neue Halbschale da ist, dann schließe ich mich wohl an. Hast du eine konkrete Uhrzeit?


----------



## Crosstobi (3. August 2015)

Cool  Ich bin da flexibel. 18 Uhr?


----------



## Crosstobi (5. August 2015)

Und wie sieht's aus? Bist du dabei?


----------



## Jekyll_ride (5. August 2015)

Ich bin dabei!
Aber meine Halbschale ist noch immer nicht da, dann werde ich mich wohl mit meinem Fullface Vergnügen müssen. 

Bleibt es bei 1800? 
Ich komme aus Haverbeck, werde wohl mein Bike ins Auto schmeißen, und vom Brückenkopf starten, wie siehts bei dir aus? Passt dir der Brückenkopf oder sollen wir uns woanders treffen?

Greetz

Chris


----------



## Crosstobi (5. August 2015)

Fullface wird sicher schön warm heute 

Von meiner Seite aus bleibt's dabei. Brückenkopf ist gut!
Dann bis gleich!


----------



## Jekyll_ride (5. August 2015)

Ich glaube auch  

Ja bis gleich!


----------



## eisenarsch (5. August 2015)

Das war eine schöne Tour  Das müssen wir wiederholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crosstobi (5. August 2015)

Den Sturz lasse ich aber nächstes mal aus!


----------



## Jekyll_ride (6. August 2015)

Ja fand ich auch!

Tatsache, den Sturz brauchst du nicht nocheinmal wiederholen.


----------



## Trasul (10. August 2015)

Moin, da meld ich mich doch auch mal.
Felix 31 Jahre und ich würde auch gerne mal mit euch durch die Trails ziehen.

Bin auch ein ziemlicher Anfänger, habe von meinem Vater sein 13 Jahre altes Fully (Rose Red Bull) geschenkt bekommen und es wieder fit gemacht (Neue (gebrauchte) Reba Federgabel [hier aus dem Bikemarkt), neuer Antrieb, hier und da ein paar Optimierungen).

Fahre nun seit fast 4 Wochen mehrmals die Woche zum Finkenborn hoch und rund um den Kletterwald wieder runter. Erstmal alleine, da ich schlichtweg keien Kondition hatte, jetzt komme ich aber den Klüt ganz gut hoch.... somit ist es mir nicht mehr ganz so peinlich, wenn ich doch nen Sauerstoffzelt brauche 

Da ich keine Trails kenne, sondern die meisten eher durch Zufall entdeckt habe, würde ich mich über Begleitung freuen.

Was meine Vorlieben angeht, bin ich eher Abwärtsorientiert. Spiele schon seit meinem ersten Trail mit dem Wunsch mal in nen Bikepark zu fahren.
Aber ich bin nichts abgeneigt, fahre also gerne überall mit und kann (glaub ich zumindest) meine Grenzen ganz gut abschätzen.

Ihr fahrt immer Dienstag, Donnerstag Samstag ? Oder haben sich die Tage geändert?


----------



## Hameln2bike (10. August 2015)

Hallo,
ich will mich aus dem Urlaub zurück melden.
Morgen - Dienstag 1900 start  bei mir Adresse gibts für alle Neuen per PN.
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Hameln2bike (10. August 2015)

BIKEPARK

BIKEPARK

Ich bin mit nem Kumpel am Wochenende Fr., Sa, So  im Bikepark
Wohnen tun wir in Braunlage wollen aber in den Park in Andreaberg sowie in Braunlage.

Wer Lust hat oder einfach nicht allein hin will kann sich gerne melden.


----------



## Hotte84 (10. August 2015)

Nach wie vor raus bis ultimo. Heute kommen die Fäden raus... mal schauen wann ich wieder anfangen kann die Schulter zu belasten.
Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (10. August 2015)

Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung, fang schnellstmöglich mit der Reha an.

Zur Not kannst Du ja erstmal nur die 0.33 Kg Gewichte stemmen.


----------



## Hameln2bike (10. August 2015)

Felix ist morgen dabei, wer kommt sonst noch mit .... ?


----------



## Marcel32 (10. August 2015)

Jo gestern bin ich das erstmal den klüttrail gefahren! Hab sogar den Baum gesehen den eisenarsch weggemacht hat . Joar fand ich ganz gut da runter, aber nach 42km fahrt hatte ich keine Lust mehr nochmal hoch zu fahren! Würde auch ganz gerne mal in den harz dort ein bisschen zu fahren...


----------



## Hameln2bike (12. August 2015)

Bert und ich wollen am Donnerstag um 1900 los, wer ist dabei?


----------



## Trasul (12. August 2015)

Nach der Spaß Gestern (Danke nochmal), werde ich wohl wieder mit dabei sein.


----------



## Hameln2bike (17. August 2015)

Wer ist am Dienstag Abend 1900 dabei ...?
Klemmt Euch ruhig eine Lampe an, denn auf der Rückfahrt wirds schon dämmerig.

Zur Not kann ich eine ausleihen.


----------



## Hameln2bike (18. August 2015)

Nach 24 Stunden Dauerregen bin ich für heut Abend raus. Vielleicht geht was am Donnerstag 1900 Uhr


----------



## Trasul (18. August 2015)

Wollte auch absagen, ist mir zu matschig... bin ja schon auf dem trockenen Weg nicht hochgekommen


----------



## racebert89 (19. August 2015)

Donnerstag 19:00, ich wäre dabei


----------



## Trasul (20. August 2015)

Ich bin wohl erst einmal für die nächsten 2 Wochen Abends raus. Ich muss früher fahren, da ich später was anderes zu tun habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (20. August 2015)

heut war gut - wir waren zu dritt.

Samstag morgen - nice & easy

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## racebert89 (21. August 2015)

Ich wäre dabei, kann frühstens ab um 10. Ggf. ist Steffi auch dabei. Also NICE & EASY.


----------



## Hameln2bike (21. August 2015)

10.30 geht klar


----------



## racebert89 (9. September 2015)

Ich bin aus den Bergen zurück und wieder bereit für eine Tour im Flachländle. Geht am morgigen Donnerstag was bei euch?! 19:00 Uhr würde mir gut passen.


----------



## Hameln2bike (9. September 2015)

geht bei mir - eher nice and easy ....


----------



## Crosstobi (9. September 2015)

Wenn ich nichts gegenteiliges mehr von mir hören lasse, bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## Trasul (9. September 2015)

Ich brauch noch paar Tage ruhe, habe mich vor 1.5 Wochen auf dem Klüt ganz gut hingelegt. Aber nur ne Bänderdehnung.

Unter der Woche etwas früher würde nicht gehen? Hab jetzt (verspäteten) Sommerurlaub und würde gerne bei Tageslicht fahren.


----------



## Hameln2bike (9. September 2015)

falls Du magst, können wir heut los
und ja das Schrauben machen wir fix vorher


----------



## Hameln2bike (9. September 2015)

bin daheim - ruf kurz an, sonst geh ich ins KD zum schwitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trasul (9. September 2015)

Heute brauch ich noch ruhe, die Schulter schmerzt.
Ab nächster Woche gerne


----------



## Hameln2bike (9. September 2015)

ok - bis nächste Woche


----------



## racebert89 (9. September 2015)

Hameln2bike schrieb:


> geht bei mir - eher nice and easy ....


... also wie immer
Bis morgen!


----------



## eisenarsch (12. September 2015)

Mahlzeit
Ich war vorhin wie üblich sägen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Anschließend wollte ich zackig den Kammweg herunter schruppen.Das wurde leider nix ,ich musste voll in die Eisen.
Irgend ein "Alpha-Kevin" kam auf die Idee den Weg für eine Schanze zu versperren.Zum Glück erkannte ich die Gefahr.
Das war die Schwachsinnigste Konstruktion die ich je gesehen habe.Morsches Holz ,Krumme Nägel .....Was für Idioten waren da am Werk ? Das "Gerümpel" habe ich entfernt !


----------



## Hameln2bike (12. September 2015)

Gut gemacht!


----------



## Hameln2bike (12. September 2015)

Alpha KeFin werd ich mir merken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (12. September 2015)

ich war heut mit Anja im Norden Trailscouten, viele Wege sind mit Bäumen zu.
Brennesselweg 
Blauer Weg
Rote Schlucht - oben

also... falls Du magst


----------



## eisenarsch (12. September 2015)

Mal sehen 
Hier ist die Irre Schanze


----------



## Deleted 300483 (13. September 2015)

Hey, 
Fahrt ihr alle eher Cross Country oder sind auch Freeridefahrer unter euch?


----------



## Hameln2bike (13. September 2015)

Definiere mal...


----------



## Hameln2bike (13. September 2015)

fahren wie im bikepark nur bei Anreise mit dem Wagen - wie in der roten Schlucht
dann aber mit Protection und fullface helm


----------



## Deleted 300483 (13. September 2015)

Mit Freeridefahrern mein ich welche, die auch größere Schanzen mitnehmen, egal mit was für einem Bike. Ich frag deswegen, weil mich rein fiktiv eure Interessenlage bezüglich eines offiziellen Trails in Hameln interessieren würde. Abgesehen von eventuellen Zweifeln ob das durchbringbar wäre... 
Ich freue eure Meinung zu hören


----------



## Hotte84 (14. September 2015)

Ich fahre momentan alles - vom Radweg bis hin zur abgesenkten Bordsteinkannte 
Mehr erlaubt mein Schlüsselbein noch nicht


----------



## Trasul (15. September 2015)

Ich fände so etwas ziemlich cool.
Ein offizieller Trail wie es im Süntel gibt wäre eine gute Idee, der Trail am Klüt bricht ja langsam ab und ist dadurch durchaus nicht ungefährlich.

Eine alternative wäre vielleicht auch so etwas wie die Trails der Volksbankarena Harz , das könnte das WeserBERGland deutlich attraktiver machen. Wir haben hier Berge bis zum gehtnichtmehr, zwar keine gigantisch hohen, aber dafür schöne Trails mit schöner Aussicht und auch den einen oder anderen technisch interessanten. 


Könnte man vielleicht der Politik vorschlagen, ich glaube so eine Art Beschilderung wie im Harz wäre da eher durchzubekommen als ein eigener Trail.


----------



## Hameln2bike (15. September 2015)

Ich wollt bald mal ein BBB machen
Bier, Burger, Biker am liebsten unter der Woche mal (für die Studenten die am WE nach Heim fahren) , dann könne wir drüber sprechen .

Wann passt Euch am besten?


----------



## Hotte84 (15. September 2015)

An einem der ersten 4 Donnerstage im Oktoer wäre Perfekt, da ich die folgenden Freitage auf Grund von Kurzarbeit eh frei habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racebert89 (15. September 2015)

Donnerstag klingt prinzipiell gut. Ich wäre nicht böse, wenn es nicht mehr diese Woche statt findet. Warum also nicht anfang Oktober!?


----------



## Hameln2bike (15. September 2015)

Dann sag ich mal 01.10


----------



## Hameln2bike (15. September 2015)

eingeladen sind alle die die Mitfahren oder mal mit wollen


----------



## racebert89 (23. September 2015)

Hat morgen (Donnerstag) Abend jemand spontan Lust auf eine Runde Herbstbiken an den Weserhügeln? 
Treff um 19 Uhr in Christians Vorgarten.
So lansgam gilt es wieder an das Laden der Akkus zu denken.


----------



## Crosstobi (23. September 2015)

Lust hab ich! Denke, das bekomme ich zeitlich geregelt


----------



## Hameln2bike (24. September 2015)

klingt gut, nice & easy


----------



## eisenarsch (27. September 2015)

Moin 
Heute werde ich auf dem Klüt laufen. Die Hindernisse machen einen guten Eindruck ;-) 
Viel Spaß noch


----------



## Trasul (27. September 2015)

Würden sich auch welche finden die unter der Woche so ab 16/17 uhr lust hätten?
Ich bin ehrlich und habe einfach kein spass im biken bei Dunkelheit

Bin die letzte zeit einfach spontan allein gefahren, habe in den letzten Wochen wegen der Flüchtlingskrise hier bei uns Beruflich und Privat keine Zeit gefunden und jetzt wird es mir zu früh dunkel für 19 Uhr

Ich würde auserdem gerne bisschen aggressiver bzw. technischer fahren, enduro/freeridemäßig, geht das hier ?


----------



## Deleted 300483 (27. September 2015)

Fürs Freeriden gibt es hier derzeit nicht allzu geeignete Strecken... 

Hat jemand von euch Ideen, wo sich geeignete Plätze für die Errichtung eines Trails finden ließen, wären hier eventuell auch welche die Interesse daran hätten vor Ort im Klüt sowie im Stadtwald mitzuhelfen geeignete Plätze zu suchen? 

Es geht hier nicht um das Bauen von illegalen Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (27. September 2015)

Vergiss den Klüt, der ist zu begangen sobald ein Trail offener ist oder offizielle Wege kreuzt wird dort zurückgebaut.

schau dir mal die rote Schlucht bei Fischbeck an. Da wird das bauen seit Jahren toleriert.


----------



## Trasul (27. September 2015)

Die Trails am Klüt sind schön, aber wie schon gesagt wurde, sind da viel zu viele Wanderer. Glaube nicht das man das durchbekommen würde.
Vielleicht echt eher in der anderen Richtung, da trifft man beim fahren keine Sau.


----------



## Deleted 300483 (27. September 2015)

Auch wenn ich eure Bedenken verstehe, es geht nicht darum, Wanderwege zu Trails umzufunktionieren, sondern einen komplett neuen im "Unterholz" anzulegen. 
Dafür werden jetzt Vorschläge gesucht. Und deswegen frag ich hier in der Gruppe, ob jemand von euch die Motivation hat, z.  B. nächstes Wochenende oder an einem anderen Termin mit den Wald unter die Lupe zu nehmen und potentielle Gebiete abzugehen.


----------



## Hotte84 (27. September 2015)

Gib mal Feedback wie die Behörden ( Forst-, Jagdverwaltung, etc) auf dein Vorhaben reagiert haben.
Klingt für mich alles nach nem kurzfristigen Hype.
Nix für ungut und viel Erfolg!

Mfg Torben

P.s. Donnerstag BBB steht Christian?


----------



## Deleted 300483 (27. September 2015)

Wer von euch ist denn ernsthaft interessiert? 
Dann würde ich ein Treffen vorschlagen, um über den aktuellen Stand zu berichten. 
Nein, es ist kein Hype und es soll unter keinen Umständen gehypet werden!


----------



## Trasul (28. September 2015)

Mich würde das schon interessieren, jedoch wäre es vielleicht zielführend, erst einmal die jeweiligen Organe zu Informieren bzw. zu erfragen.

Dies wäre sicher über die Hameler Marketing und Tourismus GmbH möglich, oder auch über andere politische Organe.
Wenn ein belastbares Konzept vorliegt, dürfte dies natürlich auch Vorteile bringen.

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es Sinn machen würde sich Orte für Trails raus zu suchen, denn nur weil wir der Meinung sind, der Standort wäre gut, heißt es noch lange nicht das wir den dort nutzen dürften. Vielleicht ist dieses Stück Nutzforst, oder eine andere Behörde ist dafür zuständig.
Oder es ist sogar in Privatbesitz.

Wenn aber wirklich von deiner Seite Interesse besteht, wäre es sicher an einfachsten, wenn man es als Positiv für den Tourismus verkaufen würde und dies dann direkt mit den Politischen Organen abstimmt. Mit denen könnte man dann auch in dafür möglichen Gebieten eine Führung machen.

Es wird aktuel stark nach neuen Wegen der Tourismusförderung in Hameln gesucht. Besonders Natur und Gesundheit stehen ganz oben auf der Liste. Ich glaube die Chancen sind garnicht einmal so schlecht.
Jedoch sollte man vielleicht mit "Otto-Normalsterblichen"-Trails anfangen. Wenn man gleich mit Dirt, Freeride etc. ankommt, denken die nur an Junge Menschen die sich den Hals abfarhren.
Als Beispiel könnte man sicher die Volksbank Harz Trails nehmen und so etwas für das Weserbergland aufziehen. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass so etwas funktioniert. (Funktioniert immerhin auch mit diversen Wanderwegen hier)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (28. September 2015)

ich sag mal 01.10. wer kommen will kommt, achso wegen Dingen mitbringen.

Ich würde einkaufen und wir machen eine Umlage - fertig.

Nur benötige ich eben noch Zusagen ...


----------



## Hotte84 (28. September 2015)

Dabei! Evtl bis 21 Uhr mit Junior, wenn Oma keine Zeit hat ihn zu nehmen.


----------



## Trasul (28. September 2015)

Wie vorhin gesagt, bin auch dabei.
Wann gehts los?

Trinkt ihr Whiskey? Dann bring ich was aus meiner Sammlung mit, aber nicht mit Coke mischen


----------



## Hameln2bike (28. September 2015)

Also ich sag mal Start 1900 zum Grillen bei mir.

Wer ist dabei bitte um Zusagen zwecks Einkauf 

@niki Du natürlich auch, dann können wir weiteres bequatschen.

Matthias, wie siehts bei Dir aus?


----------



## Crosstobi (28. September 2015)

Ich bin auch dabei!

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hotte84 (29. September 2015)

Ich werde nur zum essen kommen, da ich gerade erfahren habe, dass ich doch keine Kurzarbeit mache.
Mfg Torben


----------



## Deleted 300483 (29. September 2015)

Ich würde sehr gerne zum BBB kommen, leider bin ich terminlich eingebunden. 
Bei der nächsten Ausfahrt mitm Bike würde ich aber gerne teilnehmen.


----------



## Deleted 300483 (10. Oktober 2015)

Hat wer Lust in den nächsten Tagen eine Runde zu Biken?


----------



## Hameln2bike (11. Oktober 2015)

Dienstag Abend 1900 ?

wer ist dabei  - eher nice and easy


----------



## Hameln2bike (11. Oktober 2015)

Ansonsten Morgen Nachmittag ca. 15.45 -  Standartrunde im Norden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 300483 (12. Oktober 2015)

Dienstag Abend wär ich dabei.


----------



## Deleted 300483 (12. Oktober 2015)

Allerdings hab ich kein Licht...


----------



## Hameln2bike (12. Oktober 2015)

eine Lenkerlampe hätt ich über


----------



## Deleted 300483 (12. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du dir mir die für die Tour leihen könntest, ich wäre dabei.


----------



## Deleted 300483 (12. Oktober 2015)

Wo wäre dann treffen um 19:00?


----------



## Hameln2bike (12. Oktober 2015)

ich kann Dich nicht anschreiben, bitte kontaktier mich dann geb ich Dir die Adresse


----------



## racebert89 (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin auch dabei! Bis morgen


----------



## Hameln2bike (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe Probleme mit meinem Handy, bei einem Versuch alles neu aufzusetzen sind alle meine Nummern und SMS draufgegangen.

Also wäre gut, wenn ihr mir eine SMS mit Euren Namen schickt, das ich Eure Nummern wieder habe.

Danke


----------



## Deleted 300483 (13. Oktober 2015)

@Hameln2bike, ich hab dir ne PN geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (13. Oktober 2015)

Wie beim BBB besprochen habe ich mich an den Rampenbau gemacht, die erste Rampe ist 1,80 lang ca. 45 hoch und so gut wie fertig.

Hat jemand von Euch noch Rollen rumliegen das das Ding vom Kofferraum zum Einsatzort gerollert werden kann.


----------



## Hameln2bike (16. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Hameln2bike (16. Oktober 2015)

ICH KANN VOLLZUG MELDEN

RAMPE IST FERTIG  

Bilder gibts in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## Sgt4Silver (18. Oktober 2015)

Hi leute ich habe nun schon seit 3 Monaten mein Cube Attention SL 2015 und würde gerne öfters fahren. Ich bin bereits auf diesen chat gestoßen als ich mir mein Fahrrad ausgesucht habe und da der chat mir nun eingefallen ist und ich gerne mal mit jemandem fahren würde der mir strecken zeigt, tipps geben kann und mir vielleicht auch einpaar sachen beibringt. Zu beachten ist jedoch das ich erst 13 bin und vermutlich nicht bei erwachsenen mithalten würde wenn sie in ´ihrem tempo´ fahren würden und ich nur das oben genannte hardtail besitze.


----------



## racebert89 (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin diese Woche raus. Bin dienstlich im Süden unterwegs. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Pionec (19. Oktober 2015)

Wo und was fahrt ihr denn so? klassische Touren mit mittlerem geläuf oder direkt enduro spots?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (19. Oktober 2015)

Donnerstag tagsüber oder Abends oder Samstag Vormittag würd ich gern was machen.  
Nunja vorrausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit und es ist einen halben Tag trocken.


----------



## Hameln2bike (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin für heut raus, war schon fahren


----------



## Sgt4Silver (22. Oktober 2015)

Wie wäre es mit Samstag ?


----------



## Hameln2bike (23. Oktober 2015)

ok, sagen wir 10.00 ?


----------



## Hameln2bike (23. Oktober 2015)

Sonst noch wer dabei?

Ich meine liegt kein Schnee, regnet nicht aus Kübeln, das Wetter könnte als gut bezeichnet werden


----------



## Hameln2bike (1. November 2015)

Wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub 
Bert und ich wollen am Dienstag um 1900 starten, wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## Crosstobi (2. November 2015)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Trasul (3. November 2015)

Davon abgesehen, dass ich noch immer keine Lust habe im Dunkeln zu fahren  Macht meine alte Möhre nur noch Probleme, jetzt hat die Vorderradbremse kaum noch Kraft (die Belege sind durch) und bei meiner Gabel lässt sich die Negative Kammer nicht mehr aufpumpen (Die Luft geht "dran vorbei").

Ich werde es einfach ruhig angehen lassen über den Winter und mir direkt im Frühjahr was neues kaufen, ich stecke da nichts mehr rein. Hab schon was im Auge, dann bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder voll dabei.


----------



## Hameln2bike (6. November 2015)

Rampe ist fertig und steht bei mir im Hof, ich mag morgen Samstag 1100 gerne testen Bert ist auch dabei,


wer kommt mit?


----------



## Trasul (9. November 2015)

Auch ruhig angehen lassen hat sich für mich jetzt erledigt. Gestern auf dem Klüt mit einem Ast im Schaltwerk hängen geblieben, Schaltauge ist abgerissen. Und ein neues bei dem 13 Jahre alten Rahmen, dürfte nichts mehr werden...ärgerlich dabei bin ich echt vernünftig gefahren, da Bremsen und Gabel ja schon nicht so wirklich ideal waren.
Das ärgerlichste war aber das 6km nach Hause schieben...

Naja dann halt Winterpause, im Frühjahr wirds wohl das Propain TwoFace  werden, bei der Konfiguration bin ich noch nicht sicher. Revelation RCT3 oder ne Pike, je nachdem was das Ersparte bis dahin sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (9. November 2015)

Das ist doch Quatsch Bulls Schaltauge 13,99 http://www.schaltauge.com/Bulls-Schaltauge-064


----------



## Hameln2bike (9. November 2015)

ich habe in diesem Jahr schon zwei Schaltwerke im Wald gelassen


----------



## Trasul (9. November 2015)

Danke, hab nochmal auf der Seite geschaut.

Hab jedoch ein Red Bull (Rose) und kein Bulls, jedoch haben die Welche.

Werde mir das überlegen und es davon abhängig machen, ob die Kette / Schaltwerk nicht verbogen sind. Jeden Cent den ich in das alte Rad stecke ist halt verschwendet, wenn ich im Februar / März zu 100% ein neues Rad kaufe.


----------



## Hameln2bike (9. November 2015)

Ein Ersatzrad zu haben ist nicht ganz so blöd.

Bert und Ich wollen morgen Dienstag 1900 los , wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## racebert89 (10. November 2015)

Hey,
ich melde mich zunächst für den Rest der Woche ab. Habe zu viel zu tun.
Euch viel Spaß, falls ihr fahrt


----------



## Hameln2bike (16. November 2015)

Morgen - Dienstag 1900 wer ist dabei?


----------



## racebert89 (22. November 2015)

Moin,
da ich am Dienstag schon wieder dienstlich Unterwegs sein werde, möchte ich schon mal frühzeitig auf Donnerstag 19:00 Uhr verweisen. Sonst noch jemand dabei?


----------



## Hameln2bike (22. November 2015)

da komme ich gerne mit, natürlich werde ich wie die letzten Wochen am Dienstag Abend biken gehen.


----------



## racebert89 (25. November 2015)

Nach meinem Sturz am Sonntag bin ich morgen ersteinmal raus und frühstens nächste Woche wieder im Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (25. November 2015)

nun denn gute Besserung, bisher sind wir immer noch zu zweit


----------



## Hameln2bike (3. Januar 2016)

Euch ein frohes Neues, Dann will ich mal meinen ersten Vorsatz wahrnehmen und hier mal öfter zu schreiben.

In letzter Zeit haben wir uns meist per SMS verabredet.

Erste Einladung in 2016  -  Dienstag 1900 bei mir, bisher sind wir zu zweit.


----------



## Hotte84 (3. Januar 2016)

Dir auch Christian.
Da ja jetzt Schnee liegt, kann ich wieder starten 
Hättest du ein Licht für mich?


----------



## Hameln2bike (3. Januar 2016)

ja


----------



## Hotte84 (3. Januar 2016)

dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## Crosstobi (4. Januar 2016)

Ich bin auch dabei! Hab allerdings keine Spikes drauf 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (4. Januar 2016)

wird eh nice & easy

es gibt zum Autostarten Powerbanks die 12 V können
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_no...ywords=powerbank+12v&rh=i:aps,k:powerbank+12v

ob sich die als Akku für diese eignen?

http://www.amazon.de/CARCHET®-Motor..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=1FXCK29G33N9QK4P1TMD


----------



## Hameln2bike (6. Januar 2016)

wir waren gestern zu dritt > Schneewandern<

Samstag 10.00 wer ist dabei?


----------



## Hotte84 (8. Januar 2016)

Ich melde mich für morgen Samstag ab.
Ist heute doch etwas ausgeartet. *Prost*


----------



## Hameln2bike (11. Januar 2016)

Dienstag, Start 1900, bisher sind wir zu dritt
Wer ist  noch dabei?


----------



## Crosstobi (12. Januar 2016)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei!


----------



## Hameln2bike (13. Januar 2016)

Kurz zu gestern - wir waren zu Dritt ca, 20km ca. 350 HM und viel Schlamm


----------



## Trasul (13. Januar 2016)

Am 18.02 wird mein neues Rad geliefert, dann bin ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Hameln2bike (14. Januar 2016)

wie siehts mit Samstag aus 1000 es soll weiss werden, gerne auch nur so eine Runde


----------



## Hotte84 (15. Januar 2016)

Habe heute Generalversammlung, auf Grund dessen ich wohl eher unpässlich sein werde.
Nächste Woche habe ist meinen Junior bei mir, weshalb ich wohl auch nicht aufs Bike komme.


----------



## Hameln2bike (16. Januar 2016)

Bert und ich haben heute Vormittag eine nette Runde gedreht. Schmlamm frei, lockere 90 Minuten
Dienstag 1900 wer kommt mit, soll wieder Schlammfrei werdern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (16. Januar 2016)

Wenn der Boden gefroren ist machst am meisten Spaß


----------



## Hameln2bike (17. Januar 2016)

Dienstag solls schön kalt werden, also schön die Akkus laden und einpacken


----------



## Hotte84 (26. Januar 2016)

Wie schaut's aus bei euch? 
Ich hätte heute Lust


----------



## Hameln2bike (7. Februar 2016)

Dienstag Abend geht nicht, Bert und ich wollen am Donnerstag los. Start 1900


----------



## Crosstobi (9. Februar 2016)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## racebert89 (9. Februar 2016)

Ich bin auch mal wieder dabei, wie ich eben gelesen habe. 
Also Treff am Donnerstagabend um 19:00 wie immer bei Hameln2bike ODER um *18:50 Uhr an der Stadtinfo* (beim Bürgergarten)
Wer ist noch dabei?
@Hotte84 
@eisenarsch 
@Trasul 
@NiKl
@Maligor 
.... gern sind auch neue Gesichter gesehen!

Dann bis Übermorgen

Ps.: Helm und Licht sind Pflicht!


----------



## eisenarsch (10. Februar 2016)

Ich habe leider Spätschicht ;-( 
Viel Spaß 
Matthias


----------



## Pionec (10. Februar 2016)

Ich würde mich sehr gerne mal anschliessen, schaffe es aber unter der Woche nicht wegen dem Job, vor 20 uhr bin ich nie zuhause. Ab sommer wird das hoffentlich anders.


----------



## Hotte84 (10. Februar 2016)

Ich denke ich sollte es schaffen wenn es einigermaßen trocken von oben ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (10. Februar 2016)

schön


----------



## Hameln2bike (26. Februar 2016)

hat morgen Samstag jemand Lust -  eher nice & easy Start ab 10.00 gerne auch 11.00


----------



## Trasul (26. Februar 2016)

Hab mein neues Bike und wär dabei. Hätte nichts gegen etwas steilere Abfahrten mit Wurzeln oder ähnlichem, das Enduro langweilt sich sonst.
Meine Kondition ist jedoch eine Katastrophe

Als Uhrzeit fänd ich 11 besser, dann kann ich vorher noch auf den Markt und was essen


----------



## Hameln2bike (26. Februar 2016)

wir werden um 1300 starten ...


----------



## Hameln2bike (29. Februar 2016)

Dienstag, Start 1900 bei mir.
Wir sind bisher zu zweit.


----------



## Crosstobi (29. Februar 2016)

Dann bin ich Nummer 3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (2. März 2016)

Continental Race King für 7,-

26 x 2.35

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=14946


----------



## Pionec (2. März 2016)

Danke, muss ich mir mal fürs hardtail überlegen, welche auf Halde zu legen.


----------



## Skvader (3. März 2016)

Is ja richtig was los hier! 
Viele Grüße aus dem flachen Berlin  mit viel Arbeit und Familie!


----------



## Hameln2bike (5. März 2016)

Habe mir jetzt einen on one 456 evo II in Stahl zugelegt...

Wird ein neues Bike Projekt


----------



## Hameln2bike (7. März 2016)

ich habe so ein wenig die Nase voll von Schlammschlachten,

Morgen 1900 soll es 4 Grad, leicht bewölkt und dunkel sein.

Regen Wahrscheinlichkeit 10%

Also, wenn es Morgen um 1830 nicht nach Regen aussieht oder Regnet, dann will ich mal wieder los.


----------



## Hameln2bike (7. März 2016)

Falls keiner bis morgen 10.00 zusagt, fahre ich am Nachmittag.


 Bei Sonnenschein


----------



## wolfk (7. März 2016)

Hameln2bike schrieb:


> .. fahre ich am Nachmittag.
> Bei Sonnenschein


Bei Sonnenschein heute war es trotzdem "schlammig"...


----------



## Crosstobi (7. März 2016)

Auf Fahren bei Tageslicht hab ich auch mal wieder Lust  Wenn du Mittwoch am Tage keine Zeit hast, dann würde ich morgen  Abend mitkommen. Morgen Nachmittag passt mir leider nicht...


----------



## Hameln2bike (7. März 2016)

Mittwoch tagsüber kann ich auch, gerne auch Di Abend und MI Nachmittag


----------



## Crosstobi (7. März 2016)

Das ist super! Von mir aus auch an beiden Tagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trasul (8. März 2016)

Ich bin ja nur ein Tageslichtfahrer, ich würde somit durchaus einen Start von 16 Uhr bevorzugen, zumindest 1x in der Woche


----------



## racebert89 (8. März 2016)

Wenn die relative Luftfeuchtigkeit kleiner 100% bleibt, bin ich gewillt heute um 19 Uhr am Start zu sein


----------



## Hameln2bike (10. März 2016)

Der neue Bock ist wieder fit und rockt, morgen Nachmittag oder Samstag morgen wer is dabei?


----------



## Trasul (10. März 2016)

Samstag hätt ich Bock, vielleicht wieder mit bisschen Action ? In der Theorie dürfte es auch nichtmehr so matschig sein


----------



## Trasul (14. März 2016)

Hätten vielleicht welche Lust auf Dienstag oder Mittwoch Nachmittag 16 Uhr ne runde biken?
Bis 18 Uhr sollte es ja hell sein und theoretisch scheint die Sonne


----------



## Hameln2bike (14. März 2016)

ich kann noch nichts sagen, will eigentlich morgen um 1900


----------



## Hameln2bike (14. März 2016)

wir sind morgen schon zu dritt Start 1900


----------



## Hameln2bike (17. März 2016)

Ich will am Samstag mal meine Rampe testen. 

Zum Transport wäre ein Wagen mit kleinem Hänger ideal.

Die Bikes können in meinen Wagen.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Trasul (17. März 2016)

Also ich hätte Lust, aber keinen Hänger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (21. März 2016)

Morgen Abend 1900 - Klüt

Die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit soll zum Abend immer geringer werden.

Also ... wenn es um 1830 stark regnet, dann mag ich nicht. 


Bert ist mit dabei, wer noch?


----------



## racebert89 (29. März 2016)

Für alle die, die fertig mit der Eiersuche sind:
Wir wollen am *Donnerstag* zu einer Abendrunde am Klüt aufbrechen. Wer Lust & Laune hat sowie ein passendes Bike, ist herzlich eingeladen!
Wir treffen uns um *19 Uhr* an der *Rattenfängerhalle *in Hameln. Nach dem Wetter müssen wir spontan schauen, ist ja schließlich schon fasst April. Die Tage werden zwar schon spürbar länger, dennoch gilt: Helm & Licht sind Pflicht!

@Crosstobi: Wenn du noch was für's Rad brauchst, bin ich 5 vor 7 bei dir!

Ps.: Wie sieht es bei euch aus?
@Hotte84 
@Trasul 
@eisenarsch 
@Pionec 
@wolfk 
@Skvader 
@NiKl 
@Sgt4Silver


----------



## wolfk (29. März 2016)

racebert89 schrieb:


> Ps.: Wie sieht es bei euch aus?
> @wolfk


Mangels "vernünftigen" Lichts, leider nein.
Habe mein "Neues" auch erst seit Gründonnerstag - muss mich noch mit dem Bike "anfreunden":


----------



## racebert89 (29. März 2016)

wolfk schrieb:


> Habe mein "Neues" auch erst seit Gründonnerstag - muss mich noch mit dem Bike "anfreunden"


Das sieht mir ja arg nach 'mechanical doping' aus!?


----------



## Crosstobi (31. März 2016)

Mein Bike sollte heute erstmal lauffähig sein. Neue Lager sind schon bestellt.
@racebert Teile fehlen mir sonst nicht. Du kannst natürlich trotzdem gerne um kurz vor sieben bei mir vorbeikommen


----------



## Hameln2bike (3. April 2016)

geht am Dienstag was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crosstobi (5. April 2016)

Ich wär dabei


----------



## racebert89 (5. April 2016)

Ich versuche auch dabei zu sein. Abfahrt 19:00 Uhr?!


----------



## Hameln2bike (5. April 2016)

ja, 1900


----------



## Hameln2bike (5. April 2016)

Zu viert im Schlamm .... das war lustig


----------



## Hameln2bike (11. April 2016)

Morgen Dienstag .... gehts um 1800 los, dann ist auch noch hell für eine Weile

@wolfk ich bin mittlerweile auch bei einem Rad elektrisch und suche noch nach flotten Mitfahrern


----------



## wolfk (11. April 2016)

Hameln2bike schrieb:


> @wolfk ich bin mittlerweile auch bei einem Rad elektrisch und suche noch nach flotten Mitfahrern


Wenn das Wetter trocken bleibt, könnte es bei mir passen.
Ein "flotter Fahrer" bin ich eher nicht - ich setze "E" ein, um mit den Motorlosen mitzuhalten.
Fahrtechnik ist bei mir ein besonderes Kapitel.
Fahrt ihr östlich oder westlich der Weser?
Wo ist der Start- / Treffpunkt?
Evtl. Mobilfunknummer per PN an mich für Absage?


----------



## eisenarsch (11. April 2016)

Dann komme ich auch wieder mit ;-)


----------



## Crosstobi (12. April 2016)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei - mit reiner Muskelkraft


----------



## Trasul (12. April 2016)

18 Uhr finde ich super, jedoch hab ich mich heute schon im Deister verabredet. Bin aktuell ziemlich auf dem Freeride trip. Sollte es jedoch regelmäßig einen Termin um die 18 Uhr geben, wär ich gerne mal wieder dabei. Man muss ja auch mal Bergauf fahren 

@wolfk Ich habe letztes Wochenende ein Fahrtechnikkurs von Trailtech im Harz gemacht. Die kann ich sehr empfehlen, haben die richtig gut gemacht. Habe ne Menge dazu gelernt.


----------



## wolfk (12. April 2016)

Trasul schrieb:


> @wolfk Ich habe letztes Wochenende ein Fahrtechnikkurs von Trailtech im Harz gemacht. Die kann ich sehr empfehlen, haben die richtig gut gemacht. Habe ne Menge dazu gelernt.


Danke für den Tipp - ich bin aber leider nicht deren Zielgruppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (13. April 2016)

Nun, das war gestern richtig schön.....	flott 

es waren 25km ca. 550 HM .... 2 Std - 6 Teilnehmer

Ich habe Samstag Lust was zu machen und hier steht noch eine Rampe die mal eingefahren werden möchte.


----------



## Hameln2bike (18. April 2016)

Dienstag 1800, wer ist dabei?


----------



## Hameln2bike (21. April 2016)

Sooo, am Dienstag waren wir am Klüt. 
Bisher haben wir eine Whatsapp Gruppe für die Feierabendtour.

Will sagen wer dabei sein möchte und noch keine Einladung bekommen hat, dessen Nummer habe ich nicht.

Ich mag am Samstag los - 10.00 ?

Sonntag Vormittag
Klaus und ich wollen bei guten Wetter die Rampe erstmalig einweihen.
Mitnahmemöglichkeit vorhanden.


----------



## Trasul (21. April 2016)

Ich bin an einem Tag am Wochenende immer im Deister unterwegs mit 1-2 anderen. Wenn welche von euch daran Interesse haben, könnt ihr euch gerne melden. In der Regel Samstag- oder Sonntagnachmittag. (aktuell ist es eher Samstags)
Gefahren werden unterschiedliche Trails, Forstweganteil wird minimiert. Große Sprünge nehmen wir nicht mit. Sind (noch  ) nicht so die "Pros"
In der Regel sind es Ü30, Rakete und Barbie Grab etc. das wir fahren, also noch halbwegs human. Wichtig aber, wir fahren, also ein Downhiller zum schieben zählt nicht 

Unter der Woche fahre ich da auch ab und an mal (Nachmittags rum) , aber aktuell leider alleine.

Ansonsten bin ich bei anständigem Wetter gerne auch wieder bei der Feierabendrunde in den nächsten Wochen Wochentags dabei.


----------



## racebert89 (21. April 2016)

Deister klingt auch spannend. Da muss ich nun wirklich mal hin!
Da ich mir für das Wochenende noch andere Verpflichtungen vorgenommen habe, bin ich nur für Samstagvormittag im hamelner Umland zu haben. 
@Crosstobi: Ich habe die Tour von Dienstag ausgewertet. Waren das wirklich 780hm auf knapp 30km oder spinnt mein Teil?!


----------



## Hameln2bike (21. April 2016)

Bert, wieviel wars am Dienstag und wieviel HM


----------



## racebert89 (21. April 2016)

Chris, siehe oben:


racebert89 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Tour von Dienstag ausgewertet. Waren das wirklich 780hm auf knapp 30km oder spinnt mein Teil?!


....bin mit mit den hm nicht sicher, hast du mit getrackt? Oder Tobi?


----------



## Hameln2bike (21. April 2016)

Ich denk, das kann schon sein, wir waren einige Male auf dem Hügel


----------



## Crosstobi (22. April 2016)

Ich hab gut 30 km und ca. 630hm. Ich weiß ja nicht über welche Berge du noch nach Hause gefahren bist  Ich kann natürlich auch nicht garantieren, dass meine Daten stimmen. Muss die Strecke am WE mal am PC nachvollziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (2. Mai 2016)

Moin, ich war am WE mal ein wenig Trailsurfen am Basberg, dann gings rüber zum Düth, anschließend Schecken.
Also alles im allen, nice & easy

Das ist mein Vorschlag für Dienstag 1800.


----------



## racebert89 (18. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
wie sieht es am morgigen Donnerstag mit einer Feierabendrunde aus? Start um 18 Uhr bei Hameln2bike.
Also wer ist noch dabei?

Grüße
Bert


----------



## Hameln2bike (18. Mai 2016)

Wir sind zu dritt, Torben ist auch dabei


----------



## Hotte84 (20. Mai 2016)

Heute stand ein wenig Technik üben auf dem Programm!


----------



## Hameln2bike (21. Mai 2016)

Moin, Dienstag 1800 wer ist dabei?

Achso die Rampe ist versteckt.... vor Ort


----------



## Hameln2bike (26. Juli 2016)

Für alle Mitleser, inzwischen haben wir eine Whatsapp Gruppe, wer neu ist und dabei sein will, einfach melden.

In eigener Sache mir ist ein Saalbach bei meinem Rad die Zee Vr Nabe abgeraucht.

Hat jemand noch ein 26" VR mit 20mm Steckachse was er loswerden will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (24. Oktober 2016)

Moin,

ich habe mal ein neues Thema angelegt, dass auch von Googel besser gefunden wird.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mountainbiken-abendrunde-touren-treffen-hameln.823252/


----------



## Hameln2bike (30. Juli 2017)

Für die neuen Mitleser, wir sind eine lockere Gruppe aus 3-8 Bikern die sich regelmäßig

Dienstag und Samstag zum Biken in Hameln trifft.

Dienstag Abend
Samstag Vormittag

Wenn Ihr mitfahren wollt schreibt mich direkt an, alles weitere per Mail.


----------

